# Fantacalcio 2022-23 milanworld?



## Devil man (23 Maggio 2022)

Apro questo topic in largo anticipo, mi piacerebbe una volta partecipare ad un fantacalcio targato *milanworld*
dopo 11 anni dall'ultimo scudetto, per celebrare l'evento, che ne pensate di organizzare qualcosa con il sistema di aste online per la prossima stagione?

*chiedo agli admin*


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic in largo anticipo, mi piacerebbe una volta partecipare ad un fantacalcio targato *milanworld*
> dopo 11 anni dall'ultimo scudetto, per celebrare l'evento, che ne pensate di organizzare qualcosa con il sistema di aste online per la prossima stagione?
> 
> *chiedo agli admin*


Sarebbe interessante. Magari se siamo in tanti si potrebbe fare anche qualcosa con più campionati, gironi, coppe e via dicendo. Se si trova una bella piattaforma e via sarebbe anche facile da gestire.
Magari si potrebbe mettere su anche qualche premio, gadget del Milan ecc.


----------



## Devil man (23 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante. Magari se siamo in tanti si potrebbe fare anche qualcosa con più campionati, gironi, coppe e via dicendo. Se si trova una bella piattaforma e via sarebbe anche facile da gestire.
> Magari si potrebbe mettere su anche qualche premio, gadget del Milan ecc.


Ci sono diverse piattaforme con sistemi automatizzati per le aste online! C'è poco sbattimento da fare basta registrarsi, essere puntuali all'asta quando inizia e farla durare una settimana e i due giorni dopo l'asta dedicarla agli scambi/offerte per altri ritocchi.


----------



## Viulento (23 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic in largo anticipo, mi piacerebbe una volta partecipare ad un fantacalcio targato *milanworld*
> dopo 11 anni dall'ultimo scudetto, per celebrare l'evento, che ne pensate di organizzare qualcosa con *il sistema di aste online* per la prossima stagione?
> 
> *chiedo agli admin*


cosa e' il sistema delle aste online?


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Maggio 2022)

Piccolo OT, ma sempre a tema fantacalcistico. Ieri si è concluso il mio fanta con gli amici. Ho scalzato dal podio un interista, sgambettando direttamente lo juventino che era primo e facendo vincere il fantacampionato all'altro contendente che era milanista. Ieri il gioco di squadra tra milanisti c'è stato anche su piazze impreviste


----------



## Devil man (23 Maggio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> cosa e' il sistema delle aste online?


invece di fare l'asta fisicamente in video call oppure a casa di qualcuno, una applicazione smartphone ( o siti web, di una delle tante piattaforme più famose ) gestisce l'asta tramite notifiche con rilanci e contro rilanci utilizzando un conto alla rovescia tipo 1min e 50 sec ad ogni rilancio. E fai durare l'asta più giorni ( dividendo le aste tipo il primo giorno i difensori il secondo giorno i centrocampisti il terzo giorno gli attaccanti e i portieri ) invece di 1 giorno se siamo in tanti e non tutti hanno l'opportunità di collegarsi quel determinato giorno.
Finita l'asta il giorno dopo o i due giorni dopo li dedichi agli scambi


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Agosto 2022)

Che dite ci proviamo?


----------



## livestrong (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che dite ci proviamo?


Per esperienza personale toccherebbe trovare qualcuno che si smazzi tutto il lavoro, che sia creare lega, spiegare a tutti il funzionamento, etc. Per me si potrebbe fare (sia gratis per cazzeggio che puntandoci qualcosa), dubito però si arriverà al numero minimo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che dite ci proviamo?



Daje,l'avevo scritto anche nell'altro topic.

Magari se alla fine risultiamo in troppi,possiamo sempre dividerci in 2 squadre : filo-societari vs ribelli,almeno qui ci possiamo prendere a mazzate,fantacalcisticamente parlando


----------



## Metapiro (7 Agosto 2022)

Io sarei interessato


----------



## Baba (7 Agosto 2022)

Io ci sono


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Daje,l'avevo scritto anche nell'altro topic.
> 
> Magari se alla fine risultiamo in troppi,possiamo sempre dividerci in 2 squadre : filo-societari vs ribelli,almeno qui ci possiamo prendere a mazzate,fantacalcisticamente parlando


Regola 1: i filo-societari possono spendere solo un quinto del fanta-budget


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2022)

Se lo facciamo su fanta soccer è piuttosto veloce, c'è solo da compilare le buste e poi aste.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Agosto 2022)

Contatemi dentro


----------



## vannu994 (7 Agosto 2022)

Per rendere tutto più semplice non sarebbe meglio un Fanta come funzionava su Sky dove ognuno compra chi vuole?


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Agosto 2022)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Per rendere tutto più semplice non sarebbe meglio un Fanta come funzionava su Sky dove ognuno compra chi vuole?


Concordo.
Le buste sono uno stillicidio


----------



## davoreb (7 Agosto 2022)

a me piacerebbe


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Regola 1: i filo-societari possono spendere solo un quinto del fanta-budget



E no,quell'opzione è riservata al gruppo ragioniere !
E come controparte mettiamo gli indebitati 

Comunque in caso si riescano a trovare tanti milanwordini per il fanta,io ci sono


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Agosto 2022)

Anch'io mi unisco volentieri..
Tra l'altro ho esperienza di leghe 
se serve una mano..


----------



## babsodiolinter (7 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Daje,l'avevo scritto anche nell'altro topic.
> 
> Magari se alla fine risultiamo in troppi,possiamo sempre dividerci in 2 squadre : filo-societari vs ribelli,almeno qui ci possiamo prendere a mazzate,fantacalcisticamente parlando


perderai allultima giornata con una doppietta di messias su assist di krunic...


----------



## Pit96 (7 Agosto 2022)

Io sarei interessato giusto per divertimento se ci fosse un metodo semplice per fare l'asta. Perché lavoro su turni e quindi ho tempo libero magari la mattina ma il pomeriggio e la sera proprio zero.


----------



## Devil man (8 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io sarei interessato giusto per divertimento se ci fosse un metodo semplice per fare l'asta. Perché lavoro su turni e quindi ho tempo libero magari la mattina ma il pomeriggio e la sera proprio zero.


Serve uno che la organizzi io sono troppo incasinato  al momento


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

Ho visto ora che se vogliamo fare qualcosa di gratuito,per puro divertimento,c'è leghe.fantacalcio che è gratuito.
Ti iscrivi,crei una lega privata,invii gli inviti ed è fatta


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto ora che se vogliamo fare qualcosa di gratuito,per puro divertimento,c'è leghe.fantacalcio che è gratuito.
> Ti iscrivi,crei una lega privata,invii gli inviti ed è fatta
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2881
> ...


Io mi sono appena iscritto, comunque come dici tu è puro divertimento tra di noi visto che probabilmente tutti abbiamo già un fanta avviato.
Mi sono iscritto col nick del forum.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Agosto 2022)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Per rendere tutto più semplice non sarebbe meglio un Fanta come funzionava su Sky dove ognuno compra chi vuole?


Tipo che ci possono essere gli stessi giocatori in più squadre? Io e te possiamo comprare entrambi Leao per es. 
Toglierebbe il fascino dell'asta, ma renderebbe tutto molto più semplice e fattibile


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Agosto 2022)

Sicuramente si fa a listone. L'asta tradizionale non è fattibile con poco preavviso.
Facciamo un recap: dite chi parteciperebbe.

Io ci sono


----------



## El picinin (8 Agosto 2022)

Se volete io ci sono ma è praticabile solo a buste chiuse


----------



## livestrong (8 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Se volete io ci sono ma è praticabile solo a buste chiuse


Anche io farei a buste, il listone va bene solo se si è in più di 12


----------



## Alfabri (8 Agosto 2022)

Presente!


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Se volete io ci sono ma è praticabile solo a buste chiuse


Perché? A listone è più comodo, ognuno fa la squadra coi suoi tempi e si evitano porcherie clamorose


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2022)

Sempre e solo buste per me.


----------



## ARKANA (8 Agosto 2022)

A me interesserebbe partecipare


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Agosto 2022)

Per ora siamo 6.
Vediamo se riusciamo a tirare su altri 4-8


----------



## honua (8 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per ora siamo 6.
> Vediamo se riusciamo a tirare su altri 4-8


Anche a me piacerebbe partecipare


----------



## Pit96 (8 Agosto 2022)

Io ci sarei, fatemi sapere su come verranno composte le rose


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per ora siamo 6.
> Vediamo se riusciamo a tirare su altri 4-8


Con me se ho ben capito diventiamo in 9
Per le buste chiuse però dobbiamo fare presto.. perché minimo 3 giorni servono per completare le rose.. poi visto che di gestione me ne intendo,posso pensarci io a invitare e organizzazione la lega 

Fatemi sapere


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Con me se ho ben capito diventiamo in 9
> Per le buste chiuse però dobbiamo fare presto.. perché minimo 3 giorni servono per completare le rose.. poi visto che di gestione me ne intendo,posso pensarci io a invitare e organizzazione la lega
> 
> Fatemi sapere


Benissimo organizza pure! Vediamo di trovarne altri 3-5


----------



## El picinin (8 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Benissimo organizza pure! Vediamo di trovarne altri 3-5


A buste il massimo e 10 oltre e infattibile


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Agosto 2022)

Presente!
Poi ditemi che sito usare e che tipo di asta si è scelto di usare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> A buste il massimo e 10 oltre e infattibile


Secondo me 12 è fattibile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me 12 è fattibile


Anche per me 
ci sono molti giocatori a disposizione
Poi giocheranno ogni 3 giorni
Quindi giocheranno molto di più le cosiddette riserve ..
Comunque mi metto all'opera e organizzo la lega


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Lega creata per fare prima
Nome lega : Milan world
Parola d'ordine: seconda stella 
dovete andare su leghe fantacalcio
e scegliere opzioni parola d'ordine 
p.s. se non siete registrati dovete farlo
e semplicissimo neanche 5 minuti
Basta avere una e mail e confermare il tutto


----------



## El picinin (8 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Iscritto


Ho visto è siamo in 2


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2022)

Ci sto pensando. Non ho letto i mess precedenti. Con quali modalità si creano le rose? Con aste online o no?


----------



## El picinin (8 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ci sto pensando. Non ho letto i mess precedenti. Con quali modalità si creano le rose? Con aste online o no?


Si online a buste chiuse


----------



## RickyKaka22 (8 Agosto 2022)

Che bello! Se lo facciamo a listone posso partecipare che avete deciso? Regolamento? Mod difesa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ci sto pensando. Non ho letto i mess precedenti. Con quali modalità si creano le rose? Con aste online o no?


Le aste a buste chiuse funzionano così
Si prendono 25 giocatori con 550 crediti
e se ci saranno giocatori contesi( sicuro!)
Quello che avrà messo più crediti se lo piglia  così finché tutti non completiamo la rosa..
per me ci metteremo 3 giorni 
1 giorno si inizia a tot ora e finisce la sera tot ora 
Così anche chi lavora non ha difficoltà


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Che bello! Se lo facciamo a listone posso partecipare che avete deciso? Regolamento? Mod difesa?


Per quello pensavo di vedere prima in quanti siamo e poi decidiamo tutti insieme 
P.s x ora siamo in 4


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto, sono sempre Raryof.


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto nella lega! 
Poi mettete qua per favore le regole per asta e tutto


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Le aste a buste chiuse funzionano così
> Si prendono 25 giocatori con 550 crediti
> e se ci saranno giocatori contesi( sicuro!)
> Quello che avrà messo più crediti se lo piglia  così finché tutti non completiamo la rosa..
> ...


Abbiamo 3 gg giusti giusti per fare buste e aste.


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Agosto 2022)

Iniziamo stasera con primo giro di buste?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Che bello! Se lo facciamo a listone posso partecipare che avete deciso? Regolamento? Mod difesa?


Io direi che al massimo se superiamo i 12 utenti basta fare 2 competizioni nella stessa lega.. basta che siamo un numero pari. Facciamo finta che siano 2 gironi e magari ci aggiungiamo la coppa.. così qui possiamo scontrarci come fosse una Champions League! cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Iniziamo stasera con primo giro di buste?


si prima iniziamo e meglio è


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io direi che al massimo se superiamo i 12 utenti basta fare 2 competizioni nella stessa lega.. basta che siamo un numero pari. Facciamo finta che siano 2 gironi e magari ci aggiungiamo la coppa.. così qui possiamo scontrarci come fosse una Champions League! cosa ne pensate?


Ad occhio saremo più di 12.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2022)

Qual è il sito per iscriversi?


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Agosto 2022)

Poi decidiamo anche regole su plus e minus es modificatori e bonus portiere imbattuto, 2 o 3 punti per chi gioca in casa ecc, a me va bene tuttto basta saperle prima di fare asta 
Grazie


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Qual è il sito per iscriversi?


Fantagazzetta.it


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Poi decidiamo anche regole su plus e minus es modificatori e bonus portiere imbattuto, 2 o 3 punti per chi gioca in casa ecc, a me va bene tuttto basta saperle prima di fare asta
> Grazie


Si si prima aspettiamo un po' per vedere quanti vogliono giocare e poi ci organizziamo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

Ci sono anche io 
Mi registro stasera che ora sono impossibilitato.

Ma se aspettiamo ancora max 24 ore possiamo far entrare altri milanwordini dentro


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Poi decidiamo anche regole su plus e minus es modificatori e bonus portiere imbattuto, 2 o 3 punti per chi gioca in casa ecc, a me va bene tuttto basta saperle prima di fare asta
> Grazie


Fattore campo +2
Portiere imbattuto +1
Assist +1


----------



## ARKANA (8 Agosto 2022)

iscritto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche io
> Mi registro stasera che ora sono impossibilitato.
> 
> Ma se aspettiamo ancora max 24 ore possiamo far entrare altri milanwordini dentro


Si tranquillo aspetto tutti i fratelli rossoneri che vogliono giocare poi mi metto in moto.. magari marca Theo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (8 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per quello pensavo di vedere prima in quanti siamo e poi decidiamo tutti insieme
> P.s x ora siamo in 4


Dai facciamolo a listone...come detto da Trump...è piu' bello e ognuno con il tempo a disposizione ha tempo per compilare in completa autonomia il proprio team...io a buste chiuse non l'ho mai fatto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Dai facciamolo a listone...come detto da Trump...è piu' bello e ognuno con il tempo a disposizione ha tempo per compilare in completa autonomia il proprio team...io a buste chiuse non l'ho mai fatto


Io l'anno scorso la prima volta a buste chiuse
Però diversamente dal admin che ha organizzato tutto, metterei le quotazioni iniziale senza partire da uno.. tanto le quotazioni non sono alte 
Visto che ho visto Theo preso a 1 credito 
p.s. ora siamo in 7


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io l'anno scorso la prima volta a buste chiuse
> Però diversamente dal admin che ha organizzato tutto, metterei le quotazioni iniziale senza partire da uno.. tanto le quotazioni non sono alte
> Visto che ho visto Theo preso a 1 credito
> p.s. ora siamo in 7


Dai meglio le buste poi per le aste si deve partire dalla quotazione del giocatore (altrimenti a che serve salvarsi dei crediti).


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto


----------



## Pit96 (8 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto, oggi finisco alle 22 al lavoro. Ditemi quando si deve cominciare (non so se ce la faccio stasera a fare le buste, non mi sono nemmeno preparato), ma in qualche modo farò nel caso. 
Basta che le regole siano chiare


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Agosto 2022)

Anch’io preferirei le buste…
Ci conviene fare vari gironi da 12, poi fare coppa Inter girone e anno prossimo le prime 4 dei 3 gironi (esempio se siamo in 36) fanno le 12 della serie A, poi serie B e serie C del forum.


----------



## El picinin (8 Agosto 2022)

Io credo sia meglio le regole le fisso Craziy,visto che e l admin,se ci mettiamo a discutere organizziamo quello della prox stagione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Anch’io preferirei le buste…
> Ci conviene fare vari gironi da 12, poi fare coppa Inter girone e anno prossimo le prime 4 dei 3 gironi (esempio se siamo in 36) fanno le 12 della serie A, poi serie B e serie C del forum.


Io chiuderei le iscrizioni domani
(tipo le 12)poi in base ai numeri a disposizione guardiamo il da farsi..
comunque potrebbe essere un'idea 
Le buste con quotazioni di listino
è certa poi farei :
Portiere imbattuto (+1)
Modificatore di difesa classico
( + 1 + 3 + 6)
Fattore campo ( novità per me)
Cambio modulo ( panchina libera) 
Malus e bonus classici 
Ho Dimenticato qualcosa?


----------



## El picinin (8 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io chiuderei le iscrizioni domani
> (tipo le 12)poi in base ai numeri a disposizione guardiamo il da farsi..
> comunque potrebbe essere un'idea
> Le buste con quotazioni di listino
> ...


Perfetto,non mi piace il cambio modulo,ma fa nulla


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io chiuderei le iscrizioni domani
> (tipo le 12)poi in base ai numeri a disposizione guardiamo il da farsi..
> comunque potrebbe essere un'idea
> Le buste con quotazioni di listino
> ...


Non so se sia impostabile ma nelle leghe pubbliche dove gioco io c'è lo scarto fasce, cioè se fai un 66 e il tuo avversario 64-65 o comunque rimane dentro i 2 punti-3 punti (se non ricordo male) pareggi 1-1, se invece il tuo punteggio è superiore a 4 vinci.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non so se sia impostabile ma nelle leghe pubbliche dove gioco io c'è lo scarto fasce, cioè se fai un 66 e il tuo avversario 64-65 o comunque rimane dentro i 2 punti-3 punti (se non ricordo male) pareggi 1-1, se invece il tuo punteggio è superiore a 4 vinci.


Admin la può gestire come vuole
però si negli anni hanno aggiunto più opzioni
Ah ecco il numeri delle sostituzioni..
facciamo come in serie a? 5 cambi permessi?
* Forse perché è privata
Non ho mai fatto parte di una pubblica


----------



## elpacoderoma (8 Agosto 2022)

iscritto... sperando che gli admin non chiudino il topic come per l' ultimo fantacalcio di mw...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> iscritto... sperando che gli admin non chiudino il topic come per l' ultimo fantacalcio di mw...


Bene ! per adesso siamo in 9
Vediamo se per le 12 di domani mattina
Il numero di partecipanti aumenterà

poi iniziamo con la prima busta
Inizio: 13 fine : 23 penso che vada a bene a tutti così  poi le altre buste saranno più brevi


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Agosto 2022)

Aspetto domani per le regole definitive


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Agosto 2022)

Ancora possibile partecipare? 

Mai fatto in vita mia un fantacalcio, sono curioso di provare (sperando che non mi porti via il poco tempo libero che ho  ).


----------



## •BeKindRewind• (8 Agosto 2022)

Ciao a tutti. Io sono solo un lettore del forum ma avrei piacere anche io a partecipare. Posso iscrivermi?


----------



## ARKANA (8 Agosto 2022)

•BeKindRewind• ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti. Io sono solo un lettore del forum ma avrei piacere anche io a partecipare. Posso iscrivermi?





Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ancora possibile partecipare?
> 
> Mai fatto in vita mia un fantacalcio, sono curioso di provare (sperando che non mi porti via il poco tempo libero che ho  ).


Da quello che dice @Crazy rossonero 90 è aperto fino alle 12 di domani, quindi affrettatevi


----------



## livestrong (8 Agosto 2022)

Attualmente siamo in 10, se superiamo i 14 (ma forse già dopo i 12) il listone diventa obbligatorio imho. A meno di dividere in varie leghe diverse, ma non mi pare il caso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ancora possibile partecipare?
> 
> Mai fatto in vita mia un fantacalcio, sono curioso di provare (sperando che non mi porti via il poco tempo libero che ho  ).


Chi vuole partecipare lo faccia !!
siamo in 10 al momento
ma al massimo se superiamo la soglia dei 12 si fanno 2 competizioni invece che 1! e ci potremmo sfidare tra di noi nella coppa Italia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Attualmente siamo in 10, se superiamo i 14 (ma forse già dopo i 12) il listone diventa obbligatorio imho. A meno di dividere in varie leghe diverse, ma non mi pare il caso


fare 2 competizioni da 8 o 10 non mi pare così malaccio.. più che altro è per fare partecipe tutti del gioco tra di noi


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Agosto 2022)

dove possiamo iscrivere?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Lega creata per fare prima
> Nome lega : Milan world
> Parola d'ordine: seconda stella
> dovete andare su leghe fantacalcio
> ...


se non sei registrato fantagazzetta.it
poi unisciti a una lega su leghe Fantacalcio 
e usi nome lega e parola d'ordine per entrare


----------



## Metapiro (8 Agosto 2022)

Mi sono iscritto anche io ma ho visto che sono l'undicesimo. Se sono di troppo posso anche togliermi. Vediamo domani a mezzogiorno quanti saremo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Voi iscrivetevi poi per quello ci guardiamo a tempo debito.. in 4 ore 11 partecipanti


----------



## Pit96 (8 Agosto 2022)

Domande:

1)In busta chiusa quindi per prendere un giocatore bisogna fare un'offerta minima uguale alla quotazione attuale del giocatore? Es. Se voglio prendere Immobile devo puntare almeno 42 crediti? 
2) come funziona con gli svincoli? Se prendo un giocatore che poi va all'estero? E se ne prendo uno che si spacca e voglio cambiarlo all'asta di riparazione? 
3) se viene rinviata una partita in stile Bologna-Inter (ma l'hanno recuperata poi? ) cosa si fa? Si aspetta? 6 politici? 
4) niente modificatore difesa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Domande:
> 
> 1)In busta chiusa quindi per prendere un giocatore bisogna fare un'offerta minima uguale alla quotazione attuale del giocatore? Es. Se voglio prendere Immobile devo puntare almeno 42 crediti?
> 2) come funziona con gli svincoli? Se prendo un giocatore che poi va all'estero? E se ne prendo uno che si spacca e voglio cambiarlo all'asta di riparazione?
> ...


1. si se un giocatore costa per dire 21
la puntata minima sarà 21
e chi alla fine punterà di più per immobile
se lo aggiudica
2. si a settembre ci sarà il mercato di riparazione per riparare ad eventuali perdite di mercato.. quotazioni listino con corposo credito per non rimetterci troppo se qualche partecipante ne sarà destinatario.
3. si aspetta massimo 2 settimane
se la partita non sarà recuperata entro quel tempo ci sarà il 6 politico d'ufficio( visto il mondiale che non aiuta)
4. Modificatore della difesa classico
6= 1 punto 6,5 =3 7 = 6


----------



## shevchampions (8 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 1. si se un giocatore costa per dire 21
> la puntata minima sarà 21
> e chi alla fine punterà di più per immobile
> se lo aggiudica
> ...


Vrazie per organizzare. Ho provato ad inserirmi nella lega ma sembra che l'app sia in down al momento, domattina riprovo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Vrazie per organizzare. Ho provato ad inserirmi nella lega ma sembra che l'app sia in down al momento, domattina riprovo.


Non c'è di che


----------



## Tobi (9 Agosto 2022)

Come posso partecipare?


----------



## Masanijey (9 Agosto 2022)

Siete già full o c'è posto?


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Siete già full o c'è posto?


Fino alle 12 si possono iscrivere tutti poi in base a numero decidiamo gironi e tutto


----------



## King of the North (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per ora siamo 6.
> Vediamo se riusciamo a tirare su altri 4-8


Io ci sono ma credo sia più fattibile con la soluzione “no aste”.


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Io mi iscrivo fra poco tenetemi il posto pls


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 1. si se un giocatore costa per dire 21
> la puntata minima sarà 21
> e chi alla fine punterà di più per immobile
> se lo aggiudica
> ...


Grazie, per quanto riguarda il punto 2 il corposo credito cosa significa? 
Metti che io pago un giocatore X a 50 con quotazione di 20 e questo poi va all'estero. Cosa recupero? 20? 50? Una via di mezzo? 
Altre domande:
non sono pratico delle buste, se io e un altro partecipante facciamo la stessa offerta si va a un ballottaggio in busta chiusa? 
Mi pare di aver visto che l'imbattibilità del portiere non c'è, giusto?
Mentre le fasce per i gol sono 66, 72, 78, 84 ecc


----------



## King of the North (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Lega creata per fare prima
> Nome lega : Milan world
> Parola d'ordine: seconda stella
> dovete andare su leghe fantacalcio
> ...


_iscritto_


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Lega creata per fare prima
> Nome lega : Milan world
> Parola d'ordine: seconda stella
> dovete andare su leghe fantacalcio
> ...


Ragazzi ci si iscrive così dall'app Leghe FC

@Tobi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Grazie, per quanto riguarda il punto 2 il corposo credito cosa significa?
> Metti che io pago un giocatore X a 50 con quotazione di 20 e questo poi va all'estero. Cosa recupero? 20? 50? Una via di mezzo?
> Altre domande:
> non sono pratico delle buste, se io e un altro partecipante facciamo la stessa offerta si va a un ballottaggio in busta chiusa?
> ...


Bene per ora siamo in 14 
a parità di offerta il giocatore rimane invenduto e potrà essere messo all'asta al prossimo giro di buste e no ho messo il + 1 del portiere imbattuto.. e si le fasce di gol rimane la stessa di sempre oltre il 66 si fa + 6 per fare gli altri gol  per finire avevo in mente di dare 50 crediti a testa nel mercato di riparazione, per equilibrare eventuali partenze.. ma se preferite direi che si recupera la metà dei crediti del giocatore venduto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aspetto domani per le regole definitive


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Iscritto!


Bene ora siamo in 16 
e potremmo fare 2 competizioni da 8
altre 4 entrate da 10 
altre 4 entrate da 12 
e altre mille variazioni che ci aggradano!
Chi si vuole unire che lo faccia 
L'importante è che non ci ritroviamo in un numero dispari! si chiude alle 12 le iscrizioni


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bene ora siamo in 16
> e potremmo fare 2 competizioni da 8
> altre 4 entrate da 10
> altre 4 entrate da 12
> ...


Non farei gironi da 8 perché vengon fuori squadre troppo troppo forti. Da 10/12 a salire a girone, comunque attendiamo la numerica definitiva direi e poi ci fidiamo di chi sta organizzando!


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Mi iscrivo a brevissimo.
Quindi buste?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto.
Al momento siamo 18.

Dai che abbiamo ancora tempo per registrare nuovi iscritti (scadenza alle 12)


----------



## •BeKindRewind• (9 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto anche io


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi iscrivo a brevissimo.
> Quindi buste?


Si per esperienza e conoscendo il forum
Riusciamo a fare la rosa in tempo
p.s. se avete preferenze come avversari
Ditelo pure che farò in modo di mettervi insieme  siamo arrivati a 20


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto. Sono il ventunesimo, se non si aggiunge nessuno esco io senza problemi


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Iscritto. Sono il ventunesimo, se non si aggiunge nessuno esco io senza problemi


Ne servono altri 3 per fare due leghe da 12 players.


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ne servono altri 3 per fare due leghe da 12 players.


Vero, a maggior ragione. Dai mi tolgo direttamente così vi rendo la competizione più avvincente


----------



## •BeKindRewind• (9 Agosto 2022)

Se necessario mi tolgo anch’io


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Mezz'ora circa e mi registro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Perchè vi dovete togliere ?
sentite già la pressione dell'ultima posizione in classifica ?  

Manca ancora più di 1h al termine delle registrazioni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto


----------



## honua (9 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto anche io


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Con trump dovremmo essere in 24, se non sbaglio.


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Con trump dovremmo essere in 24, se non sbaglio.


Al momento 23 iscritti


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

2 da 12 perfetto…
Se poi ci sono altri utenti si fa un terzo girone tranquillamente direi.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> 2 da 12 perfetto…
> Se poi ci sono altri utenti si fa un terzo girone tranquillamente direi.


O anche 3 da 8, comunque adesso senza trump siamo già 24...


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto ora


----------



## davoreb (9 Agosto 2022)

iscritto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Attualmente 26 iscritti.
Dal momento che in molti si stanno iscrivendo in queste ultime ore,non si potrebbe fare come il nostro Milan e "rimandare" la scadenza per le iscrizioni ?  
Magari al posto di chiudere le iscrizioni per le ore 12 estendiamo di qualche ora.

fattibile ?


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Attualmente 26 iscritti.
> Dal momento che in molti si stanno iscrivendo in queste ultime ore,non si potrebbe fare come il nostro Milan e "rimandare" la scadenza per le iscrizioni ?
> Magari al posto di chiudere le iscrizioni per le ore 12 estendiamo di qualche ora.
> 
> fattibile ?


Si può fare ma intanto cominciamo a dividere i primi 24 (vincitori di un set di pentole del Baffo) in 2 leghe.


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Attualmente 26 iscritti.
> Dal momento che in molti si stanno iscrivendo in queste ultime ore,non si potrebbe fare come il nostro Milan e "rimandare" la scadenza per le iscrizioni ?
> Magari al posto di chiudere le iscrizioni per le ore 12 estendiamo di qualche ora.
> 
> fattibile ?


Allora anche tu sei fan della slitta 
Per me va bene. Secondo me però meglio a listone, così si fan le cose con calma e siamo tutti insieme nella stessa lega


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (9 Agosto 2022)

Mi sono iscritto adesso anche io, nel caso in cui non si riesca come numero di persone resto tranquillamente fuori visto che mi sono iscritto alla fine


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Iscritto e inserito nella lega!
Siamo tantissimi, secondo me sarebbe molto piu divertente farla a listone tutti insieme e scannarci nel mentre


----------



## ARKANA (9 Agosto 2022)

Al momento, a 10 min dalla chiusura ufficiale siamo in 28, però se volete aspettare ancora per dare la possibilità ad altri di aggiungersi non ci sono problemi per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Al momento, a 10 min dalla chiusura ufficiale siamo in 28, però se volete aspettare ancora per dare la possibilità ad altri di aggiungersi non ci sono problemi per quanto mi riguarda


Se aspetti entra sempre qualcuno, vediamo che dice crazy.
Per me se ci sono i numeri dobbiamo partire.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Al momento, a 10 min dalla chiusura ufficiale siamo in 28, però se volete aspettare ancora per dare la possibilità ad altri di aggiungersi non ci sono problemi per quanto mi riguarda


Propongo la slitta!
Da Milanello filtra ottimismo per l'estensione dei termini


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Arriviamo a 36 poi blocchiamo? 3 gironi da 12 o 40 4 da 10 o listone tutti contro tutti… attendiamo le 14 che molti potranno in pausa pranzo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Iscritto e inserito nella lega!
> Siamo tantissimi, secondo me sarebbe molto piu divertente farla a listone tutti insieme e scannarci nel mentre


Ma questo si può fare semplicemente come cosa in più  classifica generale tutti insieme.. poi separiamo le competizioni in base ai numeri di partecipanti e per ultima chicca coppa Italia con semifinalisti tra competizioni diverse (stile Champions League) 

Per finire si può rimandare di qualche ora le iscrizioni ma oggi ahimè è meglio che si inizi


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Arriviamo a 36 poi blocchiamo? 3 gironi da 12 o 40 4 da 10 o listone tutti contro tutti… attendiamo le 14 che molti potranno in pausa pranzo


Listone come funziona? io ho sempre fatto solo buste...
Cioè piglio chi mi pare a me senza offire?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Listone come funziona? io ho sempre fatto solo buste...
> Cioè piglio chi mi pare a me senza offire?


Si, a prezzi fissi stabiliti da fantacalcio.
Esperienza diversa ma ugualmente simpatica, permette anche di fare le cose con calma con i propri tempi.
Le buste le ho sempre trovate molto caotiche e casuali 
Se a maggior ragione dovessimo competere tutti nella stessa lega, il fanta a listone è d'obbligo. I doppioni ci sarebbero comunque


----------



## ARKANA (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma questo si può fare semplicemente come cosa in più  classifica generale tutti insieme.. poi separiamo le competizioni in base ai numeri di partecipanti e per ultima chicca coppa Italia con semifinalisti tra competizioni diverse (stile Champions League)
> 
> Per finire si può rimandare di qualche ora le iscrizioni ma oggi ahimè è meglio che si inizi


E allora visto che sei tu l'admin della lega scegli un orario di chiusura massima dopodiché iniziamo


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Listone come funziona? io ho sempre fatto solo buste...
> Cioè piglio chi mi pare a me senza offire?


In base ai crediti devi crearti la tua squadra semplicemente (non è così semplice visto che i crediti sono inferiori alla somma dei giocatori di una squadra top,quindi van fatte comunque delle scelte)
L'asta è bella ma secondo me fatta dal vivo, ovviamente mi rimetto alla maggioranza.
Chiederei solo di non complicare troppo le cose visto che molti hanno anche altri fantacalci attivi e il tempo libero è sempre poco


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma questo si può fare semplicemente come cosa in più  classifica generale tutti insieme.. poi separiamo le competizioni in base ai numeri di partecipanti e per ultima chicca coppa Italia con semifinalisti tra competizioni diverse (stile Champions League)
> 
> Per finire si può rimandare di qualche ora le iscrizioni ma oggi ahimè è meglio che si inizi


Non slitterei oltre le 13/14.. in modo da aprire primo giro di liste per le 22 di oggi e dare le 22 di domani per secondo giro (se si usano liste).

Userei 22 come orario aperura liste in generale così si può fare prima O dopo a seconda delle esigenze personali


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, a prezzi fissi stabiliti da fantacalcio.
> Esperienza diversa ma ugualmente simpatica, permette anche di fare le cose con calma con i propri tempi.
> Le buste le ho sempre trovate molto caotiche e casuali
> Se a maggior ragione dovessimo competere tutti nella stessa lega, il fanta a listone è d'obbligo. I doppioni ci sarebbero comunque


No stessa lega no io volevo fare qualcosa in più.. come dici in quella generale i doppioni ci sono a prescindere ma io punterei per le buste chiuse per fare risultare un fantacalcio avvincente.. 
Alla fine le aste sono sempre confusionarie  che sia dal vivo o no..


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Chiusura iscrizioni h 13.30 e Partenza ufficiale ore 14? 
Battezziamo!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Non slitterei oltre le 13/14.. in modo da aprire primo giro di liste per le 22 di oggi e dare le 22 di domani per secondo giro (se si usano liste).
> 
> Userei 22 come orario aperura liste in generale così si può fare prima O dopo a seconda delle esigenze personali


Si stavo pensando anch'io le 14 per chiudere e iniziare il primo giro di buste.. intanto se volete organizzare per la suddivisione delle competizioni e i partecipanti fate pure..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Chiusura iscrizioni h 13.30 e Partenza ufficiale ore 14?
> Battezziamo!


Per me va benissimo 
Siamo in 28


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si stavo pensando anch'io le 14 per chiudere e iniziare il primo giro di buste.. intanto se volete organizzare per la suddivisione delle competizioni e i partecipanti fate pure..


Dividiamo in base alla condizione vaccinale? mettimi tra i no vax allora


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Allora io vado nella sezione " voglio abbandonare questo pianeta"


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Allora io vado nella sezione " voglio abbandonare questo pianeta"


FantaSatan


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, a prezzi fissi stabiliti da fantacalcio.
> Esperienza diversa ma ugualmente simpatica, permette anche di fare le cose con calma con i propri tempi.
> Le buste le ho sempre trovate molto caotiche e casuali
> Se a maggior ragione dovessimo competere tutti nella stessa lega, il fanta a listone è d'obbligo. I doppioni ci sarebbero comunque



Magari a buste sarà anche più avvincente perchè molti si potrebbero ritrovare con pochi soldi a disposizione ma con gli Immobile,Vlahovic,Lukaku,Leao,mentre gli altri che non sono riusciti a vincere l'asta per i bomberoni si ritroverebbero con più soldi in tasca per allestire una migliore rosa ma con i Muriel,Pinamonti,Lasagna  

Comunque a me andrebbe bene qualunque sistema


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Intanto inizio a prendere giù i nomi 
quest'anno per me era l'anno buono
Per fare un fantacalcio da 12
Vedo dell'abbondanza nelle rose 
e ci sarà molto turnover.. 

Preferisco abbondanza alla rinuncia
Quindi ragazzi vi faccio provare esperienza delle buste chiuse


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2901


 Agg. Nome squadra Mattonisti FC


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Intanto inizio a prendere giù i nomi
> quest'anno per me era l'anno buono
> Per fare un fantacalcio da 12
> Vedo dell'abbondanza nelle rose
> ...


Che buste siano dunque!
Scadenze?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che buste siano dunque!
> Scadenze?


Va bene a tutti le 21 ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Agg. Nome squadra Mattonisti FC


Ok iscrizione chiuse
2 da 10 e 1 da 8 perfetto


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Va bene a tutti le 21 ?


Cioè ogni giorno entro le 21 vanno impostate le proprie liste e l’apertura è alle 21? Per me Ok.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ok iscrizione chiuse
> 2 da 10 e 1 da 8 perfetto


Aspettiamo gli ultimi 2 per fare 3 gironi da 10 dai! Altrimenti chi gioca a 8 ha giocatori più forti mediamente nella classifica generale.
Penso che 2 si trovino!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Va bene a tutti le 21 ?


Per me ok, ma come.funzionano? Sono gestite dal sito o dobbiamo inviarle a qualcuno che gestisce l'apertura?


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ok iscrizione chiuse
> 2 da 10 e 1 da 8 perfetto


Non voglio rompere le scatole ma se hai in mente di fare sfide incrociate il girone da 8 è avantaggiato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Cioè ogni giorno entro le 21 vanno impostate le proprie liste e l’apertura è alle 21? Per me Ok.


Solo la prima inizio per le 14 e fine alle 21 
poi le altre buste saranno più brevi


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Solo la prima inizio per le 14 e fine alle 21
> poi le altre buste saranno più brevi


Ok, quella da 8 parte non appena arrivano a 10 ci sta.
Vai Crazy fai pure i gironi da 10!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me ok, ma come.funzionano? Sono gestite dal sito o dobbiamo inviarle a qualcuno che gestisce l'apertura?


Si usa il sito per le buste chiuse..
poi avevo in mente di fare
3 competizioni autonome
quindi nessun vantaggio
1 classifica generale con somma punti
e per finire una coppa Italia..
Ma visto che sono 3 controllo se si possibile fare qualcosa di plausibile e poi vi dico


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Se non ho capito male si parte alle 14 con le buste? scadenza ore 21 di stasera?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Prima competizione aperta 
Mangio qualcosa e poi finisco il resto e apro il mercato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se non ho capito male si parte alle 14 con le buste? scadenza ore 21 di stasera?


Si


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Solo la prima inizio per le 14 e fine alle 21
> poi le altre buste saranno più brevi


Non si potrebbe chiudere un po' più in là con l'orario? Temo di arrivare un po' tardi dal lavoro e non so cosa riesco a fare


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non si potrebbe chiudere un po' più in là con l'orario? Temo di arrivare un po' tardi dal lavoro e non so cosa riesco a fare


Metterei alle 23


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Metterei alle 23


Facciamo 21.30 o 22 dai! Così vediamo le aperture delle buste e in serata uno può già impostarla la sera per il giorno seguente


----------



## MasterGorgo (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ok iscrizione chiuse
> 2 da 10 e 1 da 8 perfetto


se sono in tempo....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non si potrebbe chiudere un po' più in là con l'orario? Temo di arrivare un po' tardi dal lavoro e non so cosa riesco a fare


e 23 sia 
Va bene se saltiamo le ultime 2 ?
se no mi da incompleto e su certe partite il fattore campo si annulla


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> se sono in tempo....


Dai se ci sei anche tu ne manca una e abbiamo 3 leghe a 10!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Niente ho risolto possiamo fare dall'inizio alla fine.. avevo selezionato no in caso di gironi dispari! sul fattore campo..
Che dite ? Giochiamo dall'inizio alla fine?


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2901


Ma seriamente hai scritto il nome della mia squadra? Non sarei stato in grado di riscriverlo nemmeno io


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dai se ci sei anche tu ne manca una e abbiamo 3 leghe a 10!


Al massimo aspetto..
Faccio partire le prime due competizioni e la terza rimando finché non sono in 10


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente hai scritto il nome della mia squadra? Non sarei stato in grado di riscriverlo nemmeno io


Si


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Prime 2 competizioni completate


----------



## shevchampions (9 Agosto 2022)

Facciamo 23 fine buste ragazzi anche io torno tardi stasera.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Bene io sono in World.
Comunque essendo nuovo del sito è complicato... dove si compilano le buste nel caso?
Bisogna spiegare bene i primi passi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bene io sono in World.
> Comunque essendo nuovo del sito è complicato... dove si compilano le buste nel caso?
> Bisogna spiegare bene i primi passi.


Allora adesso ho aperto le buste nel sito
Date e orari sono tutti li 
Adesso aspetto indicazioni sull'ultima competizioni da creare  prima arrivano gli ultimi due prima iniziate  gli altri intanto possono iniziare
Buona asta


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Allora adesso ho aperto le buste nel sito
> Date e orari sono tutti li
> Adesso aspetto indicazioni sull'ultima competizioni da creare  prima arrivano gli ultimi due prima iniziate  gli altri intanto possono iniziare
> Buona asta


Quindi busta chiusa offerta libera? Il numero di buste non può superare gli slot (es. Posso fare 4 buste per i portieri?)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Quindi busta chiusa offerta libera? Il numero di buste non può superare gli slot (es. Posso fare 4 buste per i portieri?)


No i ruoli sono 3 p 8 d 8 c 6 A
sull'offerta libera ho commesso uno sbaglio.. facciamo che offrite la stessa quotazione o di più per non rifare tutto di nuovo  please
Anzi fine 1 busta correggo


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> No i ruoli sono 3 p 8 d 8 c 6 A
> sull'offerta libera ho commesso uno sbaglio.. facciamo che offrite la stessa quotazione o di più per non rifare tutto di nuovo  please


Nooo devo rifare tutto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Nooo devo rifare tutto


Sorry 
Vi consiglio di prendere solo il primo portiere.. 
poi nel caso si lasciano andare i 2/3 °


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sorry


Figurati ci mancherebbe. Stavo operando in modalità Elliot. Ma poi controlli tu che nessuna abbia offerto meno? Mi sembra uno sbattimento assurdo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Figurati ci mancherebbe. Stavo operando in modalità Elliot. Ma poi controlli tu che nessuna abbia offerto meno? Mi sembra uno sbattimento assurdo


A mercato fermo mi permetto di cambiare per fortuna,finito il primo turno lo farò immediatamente 
se bluffa in quella mezz'ora di pausa rifaccio tutto


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Iscritto e inserito nella lega!
> Siamo tantissimi, secondo me sarebbe molto piu divertente farla a listone tutti insieme e scannarci nel mentre


Concordo, listone e campionato da 28, tutti assieme appassionatamente. Dalla 28esima playoff per la vittoria e via.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Io stavo facendo le buste ma ho fatto offerte più basse rispetto alla quotazione del giocatore, quindi com'è adesso? bisogna offrire minimo il valore della quotazione del giocatore?


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

ma i crediti sono più di 500 ? ho speso 482 e me ne da ancora 66 crediti liberi..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma i crediti sono più di 500 ? ho speso 482 e me ne da ancora 66 crediti liberi..


Sono 550 i crediti e si per favore fino a fine turno inserite almeno la quotazione iniziale che nel secondo turno sistemo oppure se proprio proprio rifaccio tutto ma per bene.. ditemi voi..
Io ho appena finito la difesa


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sono 550 i crediti e si per favore fino a fine turno inserite almeno la quotazione iniziale che nel secondo turno sistemo oppure se proprio proprio rifaccio tutto ma per bene.. ditemi voi..
> Io ho appena finito la difesa


Quindi levi dei crediti nel secondo turno ? non ho capito

facciamo 550 fissi oppure 500 perché se no devo ricalcolare le %


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sono 550 i crediti e si per favore fino a fine turno inserite almeno la quotazione iniziale che nel secondo turno sistemo oppure se proprio proprio rifaccio tutto ma per bene.. ditemi voi..
> Io ho appena finito la difesa


Perchè nelle buste non si può andare sotto la quotazione a listone di un giocatore?
Il bello delle buste è anche proprio puntare su un giocatore offrendo pochissimo e sperando che nessun altro lo abbia puntato...


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perchè nelle buste non si può andare sotto la quotazione a listone di un giocatore?
> Il bello delle buste è anche proprio puntare su un giocatore offrendo pochissimo e sperando che nessun altro lo abbia puntato...


Perché se ti va bene prendi immobile a 44 e non a 1… se prendi un big a 1 si falsa troppo dai, giusto partire dai crediti a salire!


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Ma dai che casino crazy, cioè alle buste il gioco sta proprio nell'acchiappo a pochi crediti se tu metti l'obbligo di offrire minimo la quotazione del giocatore si perde proprio tutto, ma poi così mentre uno fa le buste dai..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quindi levi dei crediti nel secondo turno ? non ho capito
> 
> facciamo 550 fissi oppure 500 perché se no devo ricalcolare le %


I crediti rimangono uguali 550
e il prezzo fisso che cambio nel 2° turno
Cioè minimo la quotazione d'asta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma dai che casino crazy, cioè alle buste il gioco sta proprio nell'acchiappo a pochi crediti se tu metti l'obbligo di offrire minimo la quotazione del giocatore si perde proprio tutto, ma poi così mentre uno fa le buste dai..


Penso che hanno ragione chi dice che dopo si rischia di squilibrare troppo le rose.. mi scuso ma rifaccio tutto anch'io ho buttato del tempo  ma rifaccio tutto e poi si fanno le cose per bene..


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Penso che hanno ragione chi dice che dopo si rischia di squilibrare troppo le rose.. mi scuso ma rifaccio tutto anch'io ho buttato del tempo  ma rifaccio tutto e poi si fanno le cose per bene..


Ok


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> I crediti rimangono uguali 550
> e il prezzo fisso che cambio nel 2° turno
> Cioè minimo la quotazione d'asta


Il giochino che spendi il valore della quotazione lo si fa durante le aste, se lo fai con le buste si perde il gioco per me.
Si poteva fare come su fantasoccer, 600 crediti iniziali, valori raddoppiati e due liste, 1 e 2, le facevi entrambe ASSIEME e poi si aprivano, fine.
Ovviamente se vuoi pigliare uno a 1 credito puoi farlo ma poi alle aste il valore è quello della quotazione.
Cose semplici, inutile scerverllarsi per queste regole.


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Penso che hanno ragione chi dice che dopo si rischia di squilibrare troppo le rose.. mi scuso ma rifaccio tutto anch'io ho buttato del tempo  ma rifaccio tutto e poi si fanno le cose per bene..


Visto che devi rifare possiamo fare un sondaggio su listone o buste? Mi sembra siamo un pò spaccati. Secondo me buste a prezzo fisso ha poco senso. Se prendi Immobile a 1 "bravo" tu che sei stato l'unico a provarci


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il giochino che spendi il valore della quotazione lo si fa durante le aste, se lo fai con le buste si perde il gioco per me.
> Si poteva fare come su fantasoccer, 600 crediti iniziali, valori raddoppiati e due liste, 1 e 2, le facevi entrambe ASSIEME e poi si aprivano, fine.


Non è tanto facile come sembra
Devi sempre sperare che la tua offerta sia la più alta delle altre.. comunque adesso procedo..mi scuso ancora 

A proposito faccio partire quella da 8 ?


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non è tanto facile come sembra
> Devi sempre sperare che la tua offerta sia la più alta delle altre.. comunque adesso procedo..mi scuso ancora
> 
> A proposito faccio partire quella da 8 ?


No tranquillo, ma se tu metti quell'obbligo e io voglio una mezza pippa che vale 5-6 crediti a 1 devo buttare 5-6 crediti, tutto qui 
Cioè è un discorso generale, poi alle aste sì, la quotazione è il valore minimo che bisogna offrire, poi qui vedo che ci sono 550 crediti ma i valori sono la metà di quelli di fantasoccer quindi bene, è più semplice e per tutti, possono rimanere diversi crediti facilmente per fare poi la aste di riparazione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Visto che devi rifare possiamo fare un sondaggio su listone o buste? Mi sembra siamo un pò spaccati. Secondo me buste a prezzo fisso ha poco senso. Se prendi Immobile a 1 "bravo" tu che sei stato l'unico a provarci


Credo anche io sia giusto pronunciarsi collettivamente.
Io personalmente voto per la soluzione girone unico + listone.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Io sto facendo le buste ma mi esce messaggio che ho “vinto” il giocatore di già


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non è tanto facile come sembra
> Devi sempre sperare che la tua offerta sia la più alta delle altre.. comunque adesso procedo..mi scuso ancora
> *
> A proposito faccio partire quella da 8 ?*



mancano solamente 2 persone ?
Invitate in pvt qualche amico di milanword ad unirsi


----------



## shevchampions (9 Agosto 2022)

Io voto buste con quotazione minima 1 (non prezzo listino). Basta mettere like o a questo messaggio o a quello di @Trumpusconi sopra per capire le preferenze.

@Crazy rossonero 90 , se riesci cancella lo storico mercato senò si vedono le puntate dell'asta che hai interrotto.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Ma le buste partendo da 1 ha poco senso x me, non sceglieresti mai quelli scarsi sconosciuti. Mentre con le quotazione del listino come minimo non puoi prendere 25 top più rilanciare… è più corretto


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Io voto buste con quotazione minima 1 (non prezzo listino). Basta mettere like o a questo messaggio o a quello di @Trumpusconi sopra per capire le preferenze.
> 
> @Crazy rossonero 90 , se riesci cancella lo storico mercato senò si vedono le puntate dell'asta che hai interrotto.


Facciamo regole chiare e semplici.
Quotazione minima 1 massimo 550.

Che poi se ci pensate se io faccio le buste e vedo i valori già so cosa hanno puntato gli altri per prenderlo a poco ma senza buttarci il sangue, cioè è tutta strategia, mentre rimanendo sotto la quotazione non posso sapere quanto poco abbia offerto per prenderlo, cambia proprio il gioco.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Comunque andava bene, se lo sistema crazy ripartiamo in modo da aprire le buste questa sera! Dai ragazzi! Non sarà mai perfetto come lo vuole ognuno di noi si parte e via!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Credo anche io sia giusto pronunciarsi collettivamente.
> Io personalmente voto per la soluzione girone unico + listone.


Io sono per 3 gironi , buste, offerta minima = quotazione.

Non mi piace che i giocatori siano condivisi all’interno della lega. L’offerta minima evita che la differenza sia fará da botte di fondoschiena tipo Immobile a 1 perché tutti sono convinti di non poterlo prendere e non offrono


----------



## raducioiu (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> mancano solamente 2 persone ?
> Invitate in pvt qualche amico di milanword ad unirsi


Iscritto (credo)
Se però sono un esubero tagliatemi senza problemi


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

A me va bene qualsiasi cosa! Buste o listone nn cambia però cerchiamo di far veloce se possibile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Iscritto (credo)
> Se però sono un esubero tagliatemi senza problemi


No come vedi ci stiamo ancora organizzando 
Disturbiamo il da farsi e poi stasera si parte tutti insieme


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> A me va bene qualsiasi cosa! Buste o listone nn cambia però cerchiamo di far veloce se possibile


appena siamo d'accordo 1 minuto dopo si inizia
Adesso ci penso io a svincolare


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io sono per 3 gironi , buste, offerta minima = quotazione.
> 
> Non mi piace che i giocatori siano condivisi all’interno della lega. L’offerta minima evita che la differenza sia fará da botte di fondoschiena tipo Immobile a 1 perché tutti sono convinti di non poterlo prendere e non offrono


Ma non ha senso, lo capisci?
Non vale solo per i top, se io voglio prendere a 1 Crisantemi della Longobarda non ci spendo 5 crediti valore della quotazione, poi magari non lo prendo perché altri offrono 2, ma ci sta, ma se io so già che devo mettere 5 crediti ne offro 6, perché già so e non voglio rischiare... infatti non ha senso alla fine...
E' strategia il fanta, se metti una regola del genere non esiste più strategia, se tu prendi Immobile a 7 sei un fenomeno ma hai rischiato, tutto lì.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> appena siamo d'accordo 1 minuto dopo si inizia
> Adesso ci penso io a svincolare


Facciamo piuttosto un sondaggio o decidi autonomamente e bona, e alle 16 si parte.. se temporeggiamo troppo salta anche oggi. Io partirei qualsiasi sia regolamento ma facendo buste oggi pomeriggio e apertura in serata, ma siccome bisogna dare un po’ di ore per far fare le buste a tutti prima si fa meglio è oggi


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma non ha senso, lo capisci?
> Non vale solo per i top, se io voglio prendere a 1 Crisantemi della Longobarda non ci spendo 5 crediti valore della quotazione, poi magari non lo prendo perché altri offrono 2, ma ci sta, ma se io so già che devo mettere 5 crediti ne offro 6, perché già so e non voglio rischiare... infatti non ha senso alla fine...
> E' strategia il fanta, se metti una regola del genere non esiste più strategia, se tu prendi Immobile a 7 sei un fenomeno ma hai rischiato, tutto lì.


I crediti di base van lasciati, altrimenti va solo a fortuna…
Se vuoi mettere 300 su immobile ok,
Ma poi a 1 non ti faccio mettere Lukaku, metti quelli della lista che ti puoi permettere. Altrimenti è solo fortuna, vince chi prende più big a 1.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Oppure cosa più semplice per tutti, fare listone unico, giocatori ognuno prende ciò che vuole con le valutazioni di fantagazzetta e ha 300 crediti complessivi.
Anche se ognuno alla fine avrà gli stessi più o meno, il rischio c’è.

Dai comunque partiamo! Basta temporeggiare,
Tanto una soluzione condivisa non si troverà mai ahah


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> I crediti di base van lasciati, altrimenti va solo a fortuna…
> Se vuoi mettere 300 su immobile ok,
> Ma poi a 1 non ti faccio mettere Lukaku, metti quelli della lista che ti puoi permettere. Altrimenti è solo fortuna, vince chi prende più big a 1.


A parte che i big non sono mai andati via per 1 credito, per cui è palese che per prendere un big si debba sborsare più del valore dello stesso. Vi fate troppi viaggi mentali, il gioco è semplice e le regole pure, tutti utilizzano un metodo che è vantaggioso e rischioso allo stesso tempo, è sempre 50 e 50, se mi fai capire il restante 50 (il fatto di sapere quanto sborseranno gli altri, come minimo, per determinati giocatori) finisce la strategia e forse anche il divertimento iniziale.


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Oppure cosa più semplice per tutti, fare listone unico, giocatori ognuno prende ciò che vuole con le valutazioni di fantagazzetta e ha 300 crediti complessivi.
> Anche se ognuno alla fine avrà gli stessi più o meno, il rischio c’è.
> 
> Dai comunque partiamo! Basta temporeggiare,
> Tanto una soluzione condivisa non si troverà mai ahah


Orribile... non c'è strategia


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

A me va bene tutto basta che iniziamo nel pomeriggio grazie!


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Orribile... non c'è strategia


Dipende da quanti crediti si hanno, se ne hai pochi devi fare strategia eccome


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte che i big non sono mai andati via per 1 credito, per cui è palese che per prendere un big si debba sborsare più del valore dello stesso. Vi fate troppi viaggi mentali, il gioco è semplice e le regole pure, tutti utilizzano un metodo che è vantaggioso e rischioso allo stesso tempo, è sempre 50 e 50, se mi fai capire il restante 50 (il fatto di sapere quanto sborseranno gli altri, come minimo, per determinati giocatori) finisce la strategia e forse anche il divertimento iniziale.


D'accordissimo.
Sta cosa che i big vanno a 1 perchè nessuno prova a prenderli è un mito.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

@Crazy rossonero 90 vedi tu, per me possiamo iniziare e compilare le nostre buste senza troppe discussioni entro stasera.


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanti crediti si hanno, se ne hai pochi devi fare strategia eccome


se devo giocare contro gente che ha gli stessi miei giocatori per me non è fantacalcio... poi fate come vi pare


----------



## shevchampions (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte che i big non sono mai andati via per 1 credito, per cui è palese che per prendere un big si debba sborsare più del valore dello stesso. Vi fate troppi viaggi mentali, il gioco è semplice e le regole pure, tutti utilizzano un metodo che è vantaggioso e rischioso allo stesso tempo, è sempre 50 e 50, se mi fai capire il restante 50 (il fatto di sapere quanto sborseranno gli altri, come minimo, per determinati giocatori) finisce la strategia e forse anche il divertimento iniziale.


Anche io concordo, il bello delle buste è la strategia, altrimenti se si vuole togliere la parte più strategica tanto vale farlo tutti insieme a listone.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Se si vogliono fare le buste partendo da 1 allora va bene, mi adeguo io tanto è un gioco e basta sapere le regole per organizzarsi… partiamo pure!


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

Ho solo una domanda... se punto 1 su immobile e altri puntano 50, posso comunque offrire per immobile nella busta del giorno dopo, giusto?


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ho solo una domanda... se punto 1 su immobile e altri puntano 50, posso comunque offrire per immobile nella busta del giorno dopo, giusto?


No.
Le buste si aprono e chi ha offerto di più se lo piglia. Se metti 1 prendi il calciatore solo se non è in nessuna delle buste delle altre 9 squadre. 
a parità di offerta (sia 1 o 100) il giocatore resta disponibile per il secondo giro di buste.

dai, va bene buste da 1 credito. 
partiamoooooo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Inizierei nel dire che a buste chiuse al primo turno si offre solo per il primo portiere.. alla fine ho visto le facoltà.. buste chiuse obbligatorio partite da 1 quindi questa parte mi mancava.. è vero che la mia esperienza veniva da un programma diverso ma lo trovo curioso che mi chieda come svincolare ( lasciandomi mettere le quotazioni attuali) ma non per fare l'asta


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Buste e offerta minima valore giocatore


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ho solo una domanda... se punto 1 su immobile e altri puntano 50, posso comunque offrire per immobile nella busta del giorno dopo, giusto?


No lo prende chi offre di piu


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Parlo per esperienza se si fanno partire le offerte da 1 ci saranno rose squilibratissime


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Parlo per esperienza se si fanno partire le offerte da 1 ci saranno rose squilibratissime


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Parlo per esperienza se si fanno partire le offerte da 1 ci saranno rose squilibratissime


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Parlo per esperienza se si fanno partire le offerte da 1 ci saranno rose squilibratissime


Ragazzi dai è in amicizia..
Adesso faccio partire il mercato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Per inciso visto che non andava bene il fattore chiuse ho usato un'altra opzione.. 
Ora metto gli altri 8 e ci giochiamo tutto!
C'è l'asta con automatico rilancio impostato
L'asta dura 5 ore e poi si scopre chi se lo piglia 

Ho dovuto fare un po' il dittatore per sistemare il tutto.. per me così va bene a tutti


----------



## Alfabri (9 Agosto 2022)

Riassunto delle regole definitive quindi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

In breve..


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Onestamente mi sta scoppiando la testa, ci sto capendo 0, anche il sito è un insieme di roba complessa e indecifrabile, schematica e per dei veri pro immagino.
Io davvero non capisco, navigo ma vedo 1000 robe, le regole ancora sono poco chiare poi cambiate...
Un secondo fanta me lo sarei fatto ma a cuor leggero, qui ci sto buttando energie nervose solo per capire come muovermi sul sito.
L'avessi saputo prima avrei proposto fantasoccer, ti iscrivi, entri in una lega, clicchi compila buste e hai due liste, compili le due liste immediatamente e poi salvi, quando tutti sono pronti vengono aperte.
Assurdo giocare così ragazzi, in 30, senza capirsi. sono un po' indeciso adesso, ad essere sincero, anche il sito è poco pratico per chi è abituato ad un sito semplice con 2 robe 2 da fare prima di fare aste e formazioni.

Ps: chi se lo farebbe su fantasoccer? (magari chi è già iscritto)


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per inciso visto che non andava bene il fattore chiuse ho usato un'altra opzione..
> Ora metto gli altri 8 e ci giochiamo tutto!
> C'è l'asta con automatico rilancio impostato
> L'asta dura 5 ore e poi si scopre chi se lo piglia
> ...


Crazy non va bene, o meglio chi non potrà esserci attorno alle 21:30 è tagliato fuori dall'asta


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per inciso visto che non andava bene il fattore chiuse ho usato un'altra opzione..
> Ora metto gli altri 8 e ci giochiamo tutto!
> C'è l'asta con automatico rilancio impostato
> L'asta dura 5 ore e poi si scopre chi se lo piglia
> ...


Non riesco a stare collegato tutto questo tempo,se e a buste lo faccio,altrimenti mi tiro fuori.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Riassunto delle regole definitive quindi?


Quando parte asta si ha 5 ore di tempo per rilanciare.. hai la facoltà di mettere la tua alzata massima in automatico se per lavoro non riesci a gestire


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non riesco a stare collegato tutto questo tempo,se e a buste lo faccio,altrimenti mi tiro fuori.


Basta che imposti le tue offerte massime e il problema non sussiste
Immaginavo che alcuni avevano questo problema  ci sono anch'io tra questi


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quando parte asta si ha 5 ore di tempo per rilanciare.. hai la facoltà di mettere la tua alzata massima in automatico se per lavoro non riesci a gestire


Robe troppo complesse, non sono abituato crazy, devo tirarmi fuori, in amicizia si capisce.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Facciamo a buste chiuse con valori di inizio
O 1 o quelli fantagazzetta e fine.
Si parte! Zero complicazioni dai.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Robe troppo complesse, non sono abituato crazy, devo tirarmi fuori, in amicizia si capisce.



Ma va e rimanete dentro,abbiamo avuto troppa fretta ma le cose si imparano anche strada facendo


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Non trovo in lista *Abraham*


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma va e rimanete dentro,abbiamo avuto troppa fretta ma le cose si imparano anche strada facendo


No lo avrei fatto a cuor leggero ma vedo che si aggiunge roba e poi il sito lo sto odiando da matti, si capisce una sega.
Mi tiro fuori ora così non faccio danni (e non riesco manco ad uscire, assurdo ).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No lo avrei fatto a cuor leggero ma vedo che si aggiunge roba e poi il sito lo sto odiando da matti, si capisce una sega.
> Mi tiro fuori ora così non faccio danni (e non riesco manco ad uscire, assurdo ).



Appunto,rimani dentro  
Non capisco tutta questa frenesia di iniziare "a bombazza" oggi stesso..haaalma haaaalma ragazzi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non trovo in lista *Abraham*


Questo perché è già stato chiamato 
se c'è il segno del blocco


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questo perché è già stato chiamato
> se c'è il segno del blocco


ok capito


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Appunto,rimani dentro
> Non capisco tutta questa frenesia di iniziare "a bombazza" oggi stesso..haaalma haaaalma ragazzi


No lo vedo troppo incasinato divo, non è per me.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Ma quindi confermate le
Aste a rilancio?
Come funziona esattamente?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No lo vedo troppo incasinato divo, non è per me.



Ma a parte 3-4 poi tutti gli altri siamo allo stesso livello.
Costruiamo la squadra e poi piano piano prendiamo la mano con il sito.
Una cosa alla volta,ora è normale rimanere un pò spaesati


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Mi dice asta avviata per un giocatore,cosa faccio?


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Aste a rilancio? ma di cosa stiamo parlando? 
Cioè io oggi mi stavo facendo le mie buste tranquillo e ora siamo qui...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Mi dice asta avviata per un giocatore,cosa faccio?


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questo perché è già stato chiamato
> se c'è il segno del blocco


Che vuol dire


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Aste a rilancio? ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Cioè io oggi mi stavo facendo le mie buste tranquillo e ora siamo qui...


Questo era un metodo per accontentare
Sia quelli che volevano la quotazione
sia quelli che non avevano il tempo di gestione dell'asta.. ma non c'è bisogno di abbondare  se proprio proprio iniziamo più tardi se è impraticabile la cosa


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Mi dice asta avviata per un giocatore,cosa faccio?


Se premi dito rilancia di 1.


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Abraham ( N.D. ) non riesco a rilanciare da nessuna parte


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questo era un metodo per accontentare
> Sia quelli che volevano la quotazione
> sia quelli che non avevano il tempo di gestione dell'asta.. ma non c'è bisogno di abbondare  se proprio proprio iniziamo più tardi se è impraticabile la cosa


Se è possibile mi toglierei, un fanta lo avrei fatto ma non così, è il problema di decidere le regole in corsa d'opera.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questo era un metodo per accontentare
> Sia quelli che volevano la quotazione
> sia quelli che non avevano il tempo di gestione dell'asta.. ma non c'è bisogno di abbondare  se proprio proprio iniziamo più tardi se è impraticabile la cosa


Ormai lasciamo sto metodo.. iniziare e rinunziare fa solo casino.. 
FANTACALCIO PARTITO!


----------



## Baba (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questo perché è già stato chiamato
> se c'è il segno del blocco


Nemmeno io lo trovo. Come faccio a fare una puntata pure io se non lo trovo? Scusa me è la prima volta che gioco con le buste


----------



## shevchampions (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questo era un metodo per accontentare
> Sia quelli che volevano la quotazione
> sia quelli che non avevano il tempo di gestione dell'asta.. ma non c'è bisogno di abbondare  se proprio proprio iniziamo più tardi se è impraticabile la cosa


Per evitare che salti tutto potremmo fare buste quota minimo 1 partenza ore 18 fine ore 23?


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io lo trovo. Come faccio a fare una puntata pure io se non lo trovo? Scusa me è la prima volta che gioco con le buste


Non si capisce.. ci sono alcuni giocatori segnati N.D. tipo Delofeu e Abraham e Petagna che non puoi rilanciare..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questo era un metodo per accontentare
> Sia quelli che volevano la quotazione
> sia quelli che non avevano il tempo di gestione dell'asta.. ma non c'è bisogno di abbondare  se proprio proprio iniziamo più tardi se è impraticabile la cosa



Senta presidente Scarone  
Rivalutiamo il metodo e facciamo queste benedette buste partendo da 1 come valutazione iniziale ?
Almeno si accontenta chi viene da altri siti e non si trova e soprattutto chi ha poco tempo per partecipare a queste aste di 5h.

Sarebbe una rottura di balle smontare nuovamente tutto ma almeno non si rischierebbe una implosione dei giocatori


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Sto vedendo 'sta cosa delle aste ehm no, non è per me.


----------



## Metapiro (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non si capisce.. ci sono alcuni giocatori segnati N.D. tipo Delofeu e Abraham e Petagna che non puoi rilanciare..


Sembra che li abbia già presi io. Io avevo già iniziato a fare qualche offerta con le buste prima. Sembra che il sistema li abbia già assegnati a me. Non capisco come fare ad annullare questi acquisti e ripartire...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Sembra che li abbia già presi io. Io avevo già iniziato a fare qualche offerta con le buste prima. Sembra che il sistema li abbia già assegnati a me. Non capisco come fare ad annullare questi acquisti e ripartire...



Capisco,abbiamo un Beppe Marotta qui dentro!  
Dai motivo in più per ripartire dalle buste e soprattutto con halmaa


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Sembra che li abbia già presi io. Io avevo già iniziato a fare qualche offerta con le buste prima. Sembra che il sistema li abbia già assegnati a me. Non capisco come fare ad annullare questi acquisti e ripartire...


Ok dai se l'Asta finisce a mezza notte e mezzo... hahhaha


da rifare, tutto sballato


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Sembra che li abbia già presi io. Io avevo già iniziato a fare qualche offerta con le buste prima. Sembra che il sistema li abbia già assegnati a me. Non capisco come fare ad annullare questi acquisti e ripartire...


Sì ma ormai è falsata 'sta cosa, troppo casino ragazzi.
Le regole si decidono prima.


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo 'sta cosa delle aste ehm no, non è per me.


Si riparte è tutto sballato alcuni giocatori non ci sono sono stati già assegnati.. non si sa come


----------



## Metapiro (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Capisco,abbiamo un Beppe Marotta qui dentro!
> Dai motivo in più per ripartire dalle buste e soprattutto con halmaa


Ahahah davvero.
Ora sono riuscito a svincolarli tutti. Si dovrebbero trovare


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si riparte è tutto sballato alcuni giocatori non ci sono sono stati già assegnati.. non si sa come


Sì che casino santo cielo, va resettato tutto.
Anzi io proporrei di cambiare proprio sito, questo è fruibile quanto un lampione come letto per dormire.


----------



## shevchampions (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì che casino santo cielo, va resettato tutto.
> Anzi io proporrei di cambiare proprio sito, questo è fruibile quanto un lampione come letto per dormire.


Guarda io lo uso da un 5/6 anni e funziona bene. Siamo già tutti dentro tra l'altro, non cambierei. Per le buste come avevi visto è molto intuibile. Però bisogna ripartire con le buste senò è un casino.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Guarda io lo uso da un 5/6 anni e funziona bene. Siamo già tutti dentro tra l'altro, non cambierei. Per le buste come avevi visto è molto intuibile. Però bisogna ripartire con le buste senò è un casino.


Per quanto ho visto mi sembra un po' troppo ricercato, per dei super nerd del fanta, troppa roba per me, anche le buste di cui parlavi ecco devi fare un giocatore alla volta e confermare, poi tornare dentro e scegliere un altro, altrove le buste hanno menu a tendina e in 2 secondi hai già fatto 2 liste, fine, quando tutti hanno compilato si aprono.
Qui vedo aste a tempo e roba varia, troppa roba, per fare una roba veloce meglio altri siti secondo me e le regole chiare sin da subito non in corso d'opera.
Io oggi stavo facendo le buste se poi si creano discussioni per una roba banalissima non ce n'è, cioè si crea solo altro casino che porta ad altro casino.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Guarda io lo uso da un 5/6 anni e funziona bene. Siamo già tutti dentro tra l'altro, non cambierei. Per le buste come avevi visto è molto intuibile. Però bisogna ripartire con le buste senò è un casino.


Facciamo così..
Adesso ho creato la lega da 8 
Buste chiuse
Giocatori da 1 
Perché non si può fare altrimenti

Controllo che siano tutti svincolati 
Poi se ho un attimo di pausa faccio partire il mercato per le 18.30 
Anche prima se ci riesco


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Facciamo così..
> Adesso ho creato la lega da 8
> Buste chiuse
> Giocatori da 1
> ...


si riparte da capo ?


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Facciamo così..
> Adesso ho creato la lega da 8
> Buste chiuse
> Giocatori da 1
> ...


Abbiamo perso 3-4 ore per nulla.


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Facciamo così..
> Adesso ho creato la lega da 8
> Buste chiuse
> Giocatori da 1
> ...


Ok miglior cosa,ma specificare per chi lo fa per la prima volta,25 buste 3p8d8c6a,non si possono fare solo 8o10 offerte,ma 25.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso 3-4 ore per nulla.


Mi ha spiazzato la cosa dei crediti
Alla fine la prima volta era perfetta
Ho annullato per niente si


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso 3-4 ore per nulla.


Amen, hai mai provato a mettere d’accordo 30 crap?


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Quindi si fa busta chiusa da 1?
1 tornata di buste da che h a che h?


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Amen, hai mai provato a mettere d’accordo 30 crap?


Se ci sono bastian contrari per partito preso no.
E se ci sono non li metto nelle condizioni di avere dubbi, regole semplici, quella è la sbobba.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Facciamo così..
> Adesso ho creato la lega da 8
> Buste chiuse
> Giocatori da 1
> ...



Dai va bene così,almeno accontentiamo un pò tutti,anche quelli che hanno poco tempo e non possono seguire un'asta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Ho controllato le rose sono tutti a zero
quindi non ci dovrebbero essere altri intoppi,per prendermela con calma adesso rifaccio tutto e controllo prima di darvi il via.. penso che le 18 sia l'orario massimo di attesa


----------



## livestrong (9 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi io non ci sto capendo una mazza. Qualcuno mi può fare un recap rapido? Mi pare di aver capito 3 leghe, si fa asta, buste o listone?


----------



## shevchampions (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ho controllato le rose sono tutti a zero
> quindi non ci dovrebbero essere altri intoppi,per prendermela con calma adesso rifaccio tutto e controllo prima di darvi il via.. penso che le 18 sia l'orario massimo di attesa


Grazie Crazy, 18-23 con buste dovrebbe essere la soluzione buona per tutti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Quindi si fa busta chiusa da 1?
> 1 tornata di buste da che h a che h?


si con numero fisso da 25
1° tornata dalle 18 alle 23
poi 23.15 fino alle 12.30 la seconda tornata 3° dalle 13 alle 18.30 e la 4° tornata dalle 19 fino alle 23.. penso bastino per completare le rose di ognuno.. poi eviterei di chiamare i secondi portieri.. così evitiamo secondi inutili che dite ? Si chiama il titolare nella prima tornata poi dalla seconda in poi siete liberi


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (9 Agosto 2022)

Solo una cosa, nella lega siamo 30 quindi si dovrebbe riuscire a fare 3 gironi da 10


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Bestinthewest18 ha scritto:


> Solo una cosa, nella lega siamo 30 quindi si dovrebbe riuscire a fare 3 gironi da 10


Hai fatto bene a dirmelo 
Allora aggiungo i nuovi
e poi penso al mercato


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto bene a dirmelo
> Allora aggiungo i nuovi
> e poi penso al mercato


dai dai che si inizia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> dai dai che si inizia


Adesso dovrebbe essere tutto perfetto


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

VIA UFFICIALMENTE.
In bocca al lupo a tutti!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Ricordatevi solo i titolari per i portieri alla prima corsa a ostacoli.. avete notato che adesso si vedono i nomi chiamati? penso che adesso il problema non esista più o no ? Dico di quello che se lo piglia a 1 perché solo soletto


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Domanda: ma le buste valgono per i 10 del tuo girone o per tutti e 30?
Cioè ci saranno 3 immobili o 1 per 30 partecipanti? Grazie della delucidazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma le buste valgono per i 10 del tuo girone o per tutti e 30?
> Cioè ci saranno 3 immobili o 1 per 30 partecipanti? Grazie della delucidazione


3 immobili e vedo dei mirante e tatarusanu  almeno non alzateli tutti a 1 così rimangono lì


----------



## Baba (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ricordatevi solo i titolari per i portieri alla prima corsa a ostacoli.. avete notato che adesso si vedono i nomi chiamati? penso che adesso il problema non esista più o no ? Dico di quello che se lo piglia a 1 perché solo soletto


Alla prima corsa intendi oggi? Gli altri portieri da domani?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Alla prima corsa intendi oggi? Gli altri portieri da domani?


Finito questo turno quelli che si aggiudicano magnan si prendono i mirante e tatarusanu.. solo per quello


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Finito questo turno quelli che si aggiudicano magnan si prendono i mirante e tatarusanu.. solo per quello


E se io volessi una porta ibrida?


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Fatto le buste e scelto solo 1 portiere, non capisco perché comunque va bene.


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì che casino santo cielo, va resettato tutto.
> Anzi io proporrei di cambiare proprio sito, questo è fruibile quanto un lampione come letto per dormire.


Prova con la app da telefono, è molto più semplice


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Quindi:
Buste 
Si può prendere qualsiasi giocatore a 1?
Quanti portieri posso puntare? 
Alla fine se prendo X e va all'estero (o lo do via perché cambio piani) al mercato di riparazione mi ritorna la metà?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Compilate le buste... 
Per me è solo il terzo fantacalcio a questa modalità e temo di aver fatto una schifezza  
Sono uno da asta classica o da listone, vediamo cosa viene fuori
In bocca al lupo a tutti e dita incrociate per le 23!
Ricordate di compilare tutti che altrimenti il vostro fanta finisce prima di iniziare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E se io volessi una porta ibrida?


Falla


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Quindi:
> Buste
> Si può prendere qualsiasi giocatore a 1?
> Quanti portieri posso puntare?
> Alla fine se prendo X e va all'estero (o lo do via perché cambio piani) al mercato di riparazione mi ritorna la metà?


Si eviterei giocatori dell'Inter


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Compilate le buste...
> Per me è solo il terzo fantacalcio a questa modalità e temo di aver fatto una schifezza
> Sono uno da asta classica o da listone, vediamo cosa viene fuori
> In bocca al lupo a tutti e dita incrociate per le 23!
> Ricordate di compilare tutti che altrimenti il vostro fanta finisce prima di iniziare


Ottimo suggerimento!!


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Compilate le buste...
> Per me è solo il terzo fantacalcio a questa modalità e temo di aver fatto una schifezza
> Sono uno da asta classica o da listone, vediamo cosa viene fuori
> In bocca al lupo a tutti e dita incrociate per le 23!
> Ricordate di compilare tutti che altrimenti il vostro fanta finisce prima di iniziare


Tranquillo faccio il fantacalcio da vent'anni ma mai con questo sistema, non puoi aver fatto peggio di me


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Anch'io ho finito
Siete andati tutti bene?
Intanto io apro la classifica generale con tutti noi


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Ho finito, grazie a tutti quelli che partecipano e grazie Crazy per la pazienza


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

come premio che ne dite se si creasse un trofeo da aggiungere sotto l'avatar del vincitore qui sul forum? chiedo agli @admin se è fattibile come cosa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Io devo ancora iniziare  

Ditemi una cosa,dato che provengo dal fanta della gazzetta in cui millemila utenti scelgono chi vogliono senza buste.
Ora fino alle ore 23 scegliamo i nostri ipotetici giocatori : 1 portiere (al momento) e poi ?
Gli altri 22 li proviamo a prendere (sperare) tutti tutti in questa tornata oppure posso offrire anche solo per 2-3 centrocampisti e aspettare la tornata di domani (consapevole che da domani ci saranno praticamente gli scarti?)?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ho finito, grazie a tutti quelli che partecipano e grazie Crazy per la pazienza


Figurati è un piacere per me


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2022)

Io ho finito. Ma basta semplicemente scegliere i calciatori oppure alla fine della tornata bisogna salvare la procedura ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io devo ancora iniziare
> 
> Ditemi una cosa,dato che provengo dal fanta della gazzetta in cui millemila utenti scelgono chi vogliono senza buste.
> Ora fino alle ore 23 scegliamo i nostri ipotetici giocatori : 1 portiere (al momento) e poi ?
> Gli altri 22 li proviamo a prendere (sperare) tutti tutti in questa tornata oppure posso offrire anche solo per 2-3 centrocampisti e aspettare la tornata di domani (consapevole che da domani ci saranno praticamente gli scarti?)?


Io ti consiglio di completare il più possibile la rosa! poi ovviamente te la puoi gestire come vuoi.. ma il grosso dei giocatori prova a prenderli...
Tipo io ho lasciato fuori 2 portieri e 2 crediti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io ho finito. Ma basta semplicemente scegliere i calciatori oppure alla fine della tornata bisogna salvare la procedura ?


Una volta che confermi il giocatore con il prezzo scelto per eliminarlo devi andare sul cestino che noterai sotto dove ci sono tutti i tuoi giocatori che hai scelto..Quindi si sono tutti belli che confermati 

Invece se volete fare delle modifiche andate per l'appunto sul cestino per svincolare e rifate la procedura di acquisto


----------



## Baba (9 Agosto 2022)

Totale giocatori da inserire 23? Per i portieri di riserva devono rimanere 2 crediti? Una volta inserito i 23 giocatori viene salvato in automatico oppure c’è qualche magheggio che devo fare?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io ti consiglio di completare il più possibile la rosa! poi ovviamente te la puoi gestire come vuoi.. ma il grosso dei giocatori prova a prenderli...
> Tipo io ho lasciato fuori 2 portieri e 2 crediti



Ok.
mettiamo caso che tu abbia avuto un cù tremendo e questa sera alle ore 23 scopri di esserti aggiudicato ben 23 aste su 25 (ti mancherebbero solamente i 2 portieri)

Nella tornata di domani tu parteciperai al mercato solamente per completare i tuoi 2 buchi in rosa oppure,volendo,potresti fare altri movimenti ?
Che ne so,ti sei aggiudicato Billy Ballo Tourè per 20 crediti e ora te ne sei già pentito.
Domani avresti la possibilità di sbarazzarti di lui,partecipare alle buste e sostituirlo oppure una volta aggiudicato....è tuo tuo tuo
Non so se mi sono spiegato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Totale giocatori da inserire 23? Per i portieri di riserva devono rimanere 2 crediti? Una volta inserito i 23 giocatori viene salvato in automatico oppure c’è qualche magheggio che devo fare?


Si quando confermate la cifra della busta si salva e finito la rosa dovete solo aspettare che finisca il primo giro..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ok.
> mettiamo caso che tu abbia avuto un cù tremendo e questa sera alle ore 23 scopri di esserti aggiudicato ben 23 aste su 25 (ti mancherebbero solamente i 2 portieri)
> 
> Nella tornata di domani tu parteciperai al mercato solamente per completare i tuoi 2 buchi in rosa oppure,volendo,potresti fare altri movimenti ?
> ...


Solo i 2 portieri non riuscirei fare altro..
Ovviamente quando non prendete il giocatore conteso, i crediti riservati su di lui vi ritornano.. per il resto non pentitevi! 
comunque adesso vi metto come funziona la premessa di svincolo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Ma sono solo 25 che disponi


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ok.
> mettiamo caso che tu abbia avuto un cù tremendo e questa sera alle ore 23 scopri di esserti aggiudicato ben 23 aste su 25 (ti mancherebbero solamente i 2 portieri)
> 
> Nella tornata di domani tu parteciperai al mercato solamente per completare i tuoi 2 buchi in rosa oppure,volendo,potresti fare altri movimenti ?
> ...


penso di si svincolandolo


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> penso di si svincolandolo


Dipende,era un aspetto che andava già definito.


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Vado a giocare a Baldurs gate III ci vediamo alle 23


----------



## honua (9 Agosto 2022)

Io non ci ho capito un caspio. Quindi probabilmente vincerò


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Io non ci ho capito un caspio. Quindi probabilmente vincerò



A che punto sei ?
Io sto ancora ragionando su chi puntare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A che punto sei ?
> Io sto ancora ragionando su chi puntare


Io invece sono andato con istinto
senza fare troppi calcoli
che il dio Zlatan me la mandi buona


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono andato con istinto
> senza fare troppi calcoli
> che il dio Zlatan me la mandi buona



Nono io i calcoli li devo fare oppure tra difensori/centrocampisti mi ritrovo già con 0 crediti 

P.S comunque ho visto calhanoglu................se lo prendete siete delle brutte brutte bruttissime persone


----------



## raducioiu (9 Agosto 2022)

Ma non ho capito la questione portieri... quindi ne devo inserire solo 1? E se poi non me lo aggiudico devo raccattare uno scarto?


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito la questione portieri... quindi ne devo inserire solo 1? E se poi non me lo aggiudico devo raccattare uno scarto?


Non è chiaro nemmeno a me il discorso, secondo me il consiglio era di evitare secondi e terzi portieri perché se non ti aggiudichi il primo sei un po' fregato


----------



## Metapiro (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro nemmeno a me il discorso, secondo me il consiglio era di evitare secondi e terzi portieri perché se non ti aggiudichi il primo sei un po' fregato


Anche io avevo capito così...


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Puntare solo i primi,se prendete i secondi e terzi,e non avete il primo,cosa ci fate.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito la questione portieri... quindi ne devo inserire solo 1? E se poi non me lo aggiudico devo raccattare uno scarto?


Se ognuno di noi è andato su un top poi ti rimangono dei crediti per prendere un quasi top.


----------



## raducioiu (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro nemmeno a me il discorso, secondo me il consiglio era di evitare secondi e terzi portieri perché se non ti aggiudichi il primo sei un po' fregato


Ahh ok grazie. Perfetto, avevo messo 3 titolari, ma avendo capito male temevo di star violando questa "regola" tra noi


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi, mi sta fumando il cervello
Ho il timore di non riuscire a prendere nessuno e rimanere con 300 crediti da spendere per le schiappa rimanenti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Tranquillo Pit e la tua squadra quanlfdkklflkdssdhds 
A me dopo le offerte mi sono rimasti 300 crediti
Sto attuando la strategia di Maldini e Massara


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Manca un'oretta
P.s. cosa volete fare? Scambio?
Si ? no ?


----------



## honua (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A che punto sei ?
> Io sto ancora ragionando su chi puntare


Sono andato alla cieca, senza strategia. Cosa vuol dire promessa di svincolo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Sono andato alla cieca, senza strategia. Cosa vuol dire promessa di svincolo?


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Manca un'oretta
> P.s. cosa volete fare? Scambio?
> Si ? no ?


Intendi gli scambi dopo la fine delle buste? 
Per me gli scambi sarebbero una buona cosa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Comunque io ve lo dico,ho offerto i 300 crediti rimanenti per Maignan.
Depennatelo dalla vostra lista oppure tra 1h rimarrete molto molto male.................


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Manca un'oretta
> P.s. cosa volete fare? Scambio?
> Si ? no ?


Scambi immagino siano le offerte private?!?


----------



## davoreb (9 Agosto 2022)

scambi direi di si.


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Io niente scambi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Sono andato alla cieca, senza strategia. Cosa vuol dire promessa di svincolo?


Puoi correggere solo 25 volte


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nono io i calcoli li devo fare oppure tra difensori/centrocampisti mi ritrovo già con 0 crediti
> 
> P.S comunque ho visto calhanoglu................se lo prendete siete delle brutte brutte bruttissime persone


Evitato al volo, non lo vorrei manco gratis


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Scambi secondo me si, se a uno non interessa basta non rispondere/rifiutare.
Promessa di svincolo vale solo se hai slot liberi ma non soldi giusto? Perché io ho fatto le 25 buste e non mi dà l'opzione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Scambi immagino siano le offerte private?!?


Yes neanch'io li faccio
Ma fate pure per me 
Però solo a rosa completa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Scambi secondo me si, se a uno non interessa basta non rispondere/rifiutare.
> Promessa di svincolo vale solo se hai slot liberi ma non soldi giusto? Perché io ho fatto le 25 buste e non mi dà l'opzione


Strano


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Scambi secondo me si, se a uno non interessa basta non rispondere/rifiutare.
> Promessa di svincolo vale solo se hai slot liberi ma non soldi giusto? Perché io ho fatto le 25 buste e non mi dà l'opzione


La promessa di svincolo penso si possa fare solo una volta che si ha dei giocatori nella propria rosa, adesso che ancora non li abbiamo non si può fare. Si potrà quindi fare nelle prossime buste appena finisce la prima tornata di buste e avremo dei giocatori in rosa


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Strano





Bestinthewest18 ha scritto:


> La promessa di svincolo penso si possa fare solo una volta che si ha dei giocatori nella propria rosa, adesso che ancora non li abbiamo non si può fare. Si potrà quindi fare nelle prossime buste appena finisce la prima tornata di buste e avremo dei giocatori in rosa


Ok, mi dice che ho esaurito il numero di proposte possibili (25 appunto)


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tranquillo Pit e la tua squadra quanlfdkklflkdssdhds
> A me dopo le offerte mi sono rimasti 300 crediti
> Sto attuando la strategia di Maldini e Massara


Se lo scoprono i tuoi soci spendaccioni zenos, solomvb e Dexter son cavoli tuoi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ok, mi dice che ho esaurito il numero di proposte possibili (25 appunto)


Sei inguaiato o c'è là fai?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Mancano 40 minuti la tensione si fa sentire...


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sei inguaiato o c'è là fai?


Te lo dico tra 40 minuti


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Ho finito, basta non ce la faccio più.
Non ho seguito nulla di calciomercato delle altre squadre, quindi potrei benissimo rimanere fregato, probabilissimo

Tra 20 minuti circa la verità

Le buste le ho fatte solo una volta, anni fa, non ricordavo fosse così piena di ansia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

20 minuti alla fine.
Attanagliato dai dubbi,ho buttato via tutti e sto ricominciando da 0


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Sta ansia nemmeno all asta vera


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Una volta fatte le buste non bisogna fare più nulla, vero? 
Non vorrei aver saltato qualche passaggio...


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Una volta fatte le buste non bisogna fare più nulla, vero?
> Non vorrei aver saltato qualche passaggio...


Hai schiacciato su salva e invia?


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

(Ovviamente scherzo, non c'era niente da salvare ma vediamo quanti si prendono malissimo)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

È quasi finita


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Hai schiacciato su salva e invia?


Ma dove??


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Operazione last minute


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma dove??


Ma no, scherzavo! Nn dovevi salvare niente, tranquillo!!  era uno scherzone!


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma dove??


Ti trolla 
Due minuti al disastro...ansia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

2 minuti


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Operazione last minute


Messias


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Adesso che è praticamente terminata la prima fase...avete fatto qualche offerta per un vostro "pupillo" non campione ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Tensione!!!


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Tra quanto si vedono?


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Adesso che è praticamente terminata la prima fase...avete fatto qualche offerta per un vostro "pupillo" non campione ?


Ora non capisco niente...ho 0 crediti e nessuna notifica di acquisto


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ora non capisco niente...ho 0 crediti e nessuna notifica di acquisto


Bo aspettiamo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Io sono messo uguale
Dice che è in corso


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

Ah dobbiamo aspettare fino alle 23 e 15? Non eravamo mamco troppo ansiosi già così...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trovato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Spero che in questo fanta si possano vedere i farabutti che hanno acquistato i "miei" giocatori...e a quanto..


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Ma quanto avete messo su Mike


----------



## Baba (9 Agosto 2022)

Siete degli infami sanguisughe. Mi sono rimasti 460 crediti LOOL


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Mi sa che si sta componendo...spero non sia finito se no ho preso solo 4 giocatori tra cui tre scarpari e il povero SMS. Rimpiangerà Lotito


----------



## Baba (9 Agosto 2022)

Nemmeno Messias mi avete lasciato. E io che pensavo di aver offerto troppo


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Io posso ritirarmi.. 
non ho vinto Un asta per nessun titolare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

ci credo che Maldini e Massara non concludono un colpo.....affancuuuuu


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Secondo me comunque abbiamo messo che l asta veniva fatta non tra i 10 del girone ma tra tutti e i 30… sono convinto sia così, non si spiega altrimenti


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

A me avanzano 196 crediti, non è andata male


----------



## davoreb (9 Agosto 2022)

cavolo ho preso solo 3 giocatori ((


----------



## livestrong (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me comunque abbiamo messo che l asta veniva fatta non tra i 10 del girone ma tra tutti e i 30… sono convinto sia così, non si spiega altrimenti


È proprio così infatti


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me comunque abbiamo messo che l asta veniva fatta non tra i 10 del girone ma tra tutti e i 30… sono convinto sia così, non si spiega altrimenti


Sì è stato fatto questo errore anche secondo me perché io avevo messo una puntata su savic e non lo ho preso ma non lo ha preso nessuno del mio girone


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

In chat segnalano un possibile bug, cioè ha assegnato i giocatori considerando tutte le 30 squadre. Onestamente non saprei se è così, anche se effettivamente molti han preso pochissimi giocatori


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Bestinthewest18 ha scritto:


> Sì è stato fatto questo errore anche secondo me perché io avevo messo una puntata su savic e non lo ho preso ma non lo ha preso nessuno del mio girone


Anche io lo stesso sulle punte… 
Praticamente fanta a 30! Ahah dura trovarne 11! Io son senza portieri e son già andati via tutti che faccio?


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Bestinthewest18 ha scritto:


> Sì è stato fatto questo errore anche secondo me perché io avevo messo una puntata su savic e non lo ho preso ma non lo ha preso nessuno del mio girone


L'ho preso io. Posso chiederti quanto avevi offerto?


----------



## davoreb (9 Agosto 2022)

quale chat?


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Ho il Tridente Vlaovich - Origi - Lasagna 

Ed il Muro Bremer-Tomori

Mi manca Centrocampo con Zaniolo e Portiere da rifinire


----------



## livestrong (9 Agosto 2022)

Secondo me può andar bene anche così comunque, anche se parla avendo preso almeno qualcuno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me comunque abbiamo messo che l asta veniva fatta non tra i 10 del girone ma tra tutti e i 30… sono convinto sia così, non si spiega altrimenti



Lo penso anche io.
Che poi lala fine è anche meglio così,però io ho ragionato prendendo in considerazione gli altri 9.

E invece neanche Quagliata mi avete lasciato,disgrazieti !


----------



## Baba (9 Agosto 2022)

C’è qualcosa che non va. Ho visto che nessuno ha Zapata e Lukaku nella mia lega


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Non ci sono portieri per 30 giocatori


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In chat segnalano un possibile bug, cioè ha assegnato i giocatori considerando tutte le 30 squadre. Onestamente non saprei se è così, anche se effettivamente molti han preso pochissimi giocatori


Ho controllato é cosí. Chiaramente non puó funzionare perché non si puó fare un fantacalcio su 20 Squadre con 30 fantasquadre. se anche 300 prendono voto almeno metá delle squadre avrebbero giocatore assente


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> L'ho preso io. Posso chiederti quanto avevi offerto?


Poco più di 50 non ricordo di preciso quanto, forse 57. 
Comunque in 30 tutti con gli stessi giocatori é impossibile riuscire a giocare in 11 secondo me


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> Che poi lala fine è anche meglio così,però io ho ragionato prendendo in considerazione gli altri 9.
> 
> E invece neanche Quagliata mi avete lasciato,disgrazieti !


Bene così mica tanto... 20 squadre di serie A ma noi siamo 30... ho il vago sospetto che i giocatori nn basteranno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)




----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Ma non si può sistemare che le buste fatte valgano nei gironi da 10? Secondo me admin può farlo ci sarà una impostazione per la modifica tenendo valido quanto fatto, basta il ricalcolo.


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Bestinthewest18 ha scritto:


> Poco più di 50 non ricordo di preciso quanto, forse 57.
> Comunque in 30 tutti con gli stessi giocatori é impossibile riuscire a giocare in 11 secondo me


Si si è impossibile. Ok la mia offerta era più alta anche se siamo in gironi diversi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Voi non riuscite a trovarla questa pagina?


----------



## Baba (9 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> C’è qualcosa che non va. Ho visto che nessuno ha Zapata e Lukaku nella mia lega


Non trovo nemmeno SMS e Pasalic


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ma non si può sistemare che le buste fatte valgano nei gironi da 10? Secondo me admin può farlo ci sarà una impostazione per la modifica tenendo valido quanto fatto, basta il ricalcolo.


Se si può ricalcolare bene. Se no vi prego facciamo il listone se no non se ne esce più


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Io ho preso 4 giocatori,ma se e come dite voi e tutto da rifare


----------



## Baba (9 Agosto 2022)

Non è che il mercato non è stato diviso tra i vari campionati?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Bene così mica tanto... 20 squadre di serie A ma noi siamo 30... ho il vago sospetto che i giocatori nn basteranno



Eh,in effetti...
Comunque alcuni stanno dicendo sia un bug,vediamo come andrà a finire  

P.S non riesco a capire dove visionare i giocatori acquistati.
Dovrei essere riuscito a beccarne 1 o 2


----------



## honua (9 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ci sono portieri per 30 giocatori


Probabilmente non ci sono neanche giocatori in serie A per 30 rose da 25


----------



## davoreb (9 Agosto 2022)

si penso sia da rifare in effetti cosi non si può giocare. 

alla peggio facciamo due leghe ognuna 15 giocatori, difficile ma fattibile.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Vi prego, riuscite a sistemare, io non ce la faccio a rifare l'asta, ho il cervello fuso


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Io ho preso 4 giocatori,ma se e come dite voi e tutto da rifare


Si si nel nostro girone solo due hanno preso un portiere titolare e non ce ne sono più


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Io ho vinto questi ed altri


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Cioè io ho preso 8 giocatori, poca roba, purtroppo in un fanta di milanisti è tostissima uscirne vivi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh,in effetti...
> Comunque alcuni stanno dicendo sia un bug,vediamo come andrà a finire
> 
> P.S non riesco a capire dove visionare i giocatori acquistati.
> Dovrei essere riuscito a beccarne 1 o 2


Hai preso singo. Lo vedi da squadre (se usi l'app)


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2915


Si ok ma i giocatori sono stati divisi in tutte le leghe come se fosse una fanta a 30


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Alla fine quanti giocatori avete perché io sono abbastanza messo bene.. quindi nessuno a gollini?


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Io ho 16 giocatori addirittura


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy non riesco a diventare admin… conviene che lo fai fare a qualcuno che domani abbia il tempo di spulciare i regolamenti per trovare una soluzione.. io non riesco
Grazie


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Hai preso singo. Lo vedi da squadre (se usi l'app)



Cioè sono l'unico  ad averne beccato solo 1


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Ho pure i due portieri più forti del campionato. 

Maignan, ma soprattutto Radu, il portiere più decisivo dello scudetto! Non possiamo rifare dai, quando mi ricapita una cosa così?


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Alla fine quanti giocatori avete perché io sono abbastanza messo bene.. quindi nessuno a gollini?


Crazy c'è gente con 2/3 giocatori. Ma è impossibile farlo su 30 squadre, portieri in primis ma non solo


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Crazy c'è gente con 2/3 giocatori. Ma è impossibile farlo su 30 squadre, portieri in primis ma non solo


Io gioco a porta libera va bene lo stesso ?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2022)

Comunque l’asta con tutte ste squadre è a limiti del paranormale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Alla fine quanti giocatori avete perché io sono abbastanza messo bene.. quindi nessuno a gollini?



Io ho offerto per Gollini ma non è nella mia squadra,sarà andato a qualche sceicco del fanta 

Io ho 1 giocatore ma non è un problema,con singo ci vinco il fantacampionato echeccassoooo


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Si si nel nostro girone solo due hanno preso un portiere titolare e non ce ne sono più


Io avevo offerto un botto per Musso ma non lo vedo da noi.
E' sicuramente successo qualcosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io avevo offerto un botto per Musso ma non lo vedo da noi.
> E' sicuramente successo qualcosa.


L’asta credo fosse sul totale degli utenti, quindi Leao per dire lo può avere sono uno su 30.


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

4competizioni,3da 10 ok, ma averne creata una da 30 ,secondo me è stato li il problema,perché il sistema ha creato anche per quella,se la togliamo probabilmente risolviamo..


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’asta credo fosse sul totale degli utenti, quindi Leao per dire lo può avere sono uno su 30.


Yep, Leao è da noi, nell'altra lega non c'è.
Buste con 30 squadre, tutti milanisti (tranne uno mi sa), un massacro totale.
Brutta storia.

Ps: ve lo avevo detto o no che 'sto sito era una ciofecona??!?!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’asta credo fosse sul totale degli utenti, quindi Leao per dire lo può avere sono uno su 30.


Non lo pensavo possibile 
Sinceramente! credevo che era scontato che così non si può giocare.. il programma non lo sa ?  Cioè 30 con asta neanche Gesù Cristo c'è la fa  moltiplica i calciatori


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> 4competizioni,3da 10 ok, ma averne creata una da 30 ,secondo me è stato li il problema,perché il sistema ha creato anche per quella,se la togliamo probabilmente risolviamo..


Forse andavano copiati i giocatori per 3 leghe e si risolveva il problema ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Abbiamo fatto l'asta a 30!
Sono senza parole ahahah ho fatto un tridente da fenomeno (Osimhen Jovic Alvarez) ma mi manca quasi tutto il resto

Va rifatto tutto parametrato su 3 leghe a 10 e 3 copie per giocatore, una per lega


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non lo pensavo possibile
> Sinceramente! credevo che era scontato che così non si può giocare.. il programma non lo sa ?  Cioè 30 con asta neanche Gesù Cristo c'è la fa  moltiplica i calciatori


Oh oggi mi lamentavo del sito e avevo ragione, robaccia proprio, si capisce 0 ed è venuta malissimo quest'asta.


----------



## Baba (9 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> 4competizioni,3da 10 ok, ma averne creata una da 30 ,secondo me è stato li il problema,perché il sistema ha creato anche per quella,se la togliamo probabilmente risolviamo..


Mi sembra l’unica speranza, bisognerebbe provare.


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Spero si possa sistemare, se no ragazzi per me o facciamo listone o mollo. Apprezzo tanto lo sforzo di Crazy ma non riesco a starci dietro tutto il giorno.
Oltretutto non mi ricordo manco per chi ho offerto e quanto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

tu che hai offerto 38 crediti per Messias sei una brutta persona.
Ma tu che hai sparato 31 crediti per il recchione calhanoglu.................................propongo il ban


----------



## ARKANA (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto l'asta a 30!
> Sono senza parole ahahah ho fatto un tridente da fenomeno (Osimhen Jovic Alvarez) ma mi manca quasi tutto il resto
> 
> Va rifatto tutto parametrato su 3 leghe a 10 e 3 copie per giocatore, una per lega


Si anche perchè non ci sono neanche abbastanza portieri per tutti


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2022)

Se vi siete segnati tutti i giocatori non si può rifare con le stesse buste ma in modo corretto?


----------



## El picinin (9 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Mi sembra l’unica speranza, bisognerebbe provare.


Se non e stato questo,non saprei come risolvere


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Spero si possa sistemare, se no ragazzi per me o facciamo listone o mollo. Apprezzo tanto lo sforzo di Crazy ma non riesco a starci dietro tutto il giorno.
> Oltretutto non mi ricordo manco per chi ho offerto e quanto


Più che altro abbiamo già visto le offerte degli altri, è tostissima rifare tutto, dovresti mischiare i partecipanti e possibilmente trovare un altro sito più "sicuro".


----------



## Devil man (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più che altro abbiamo già visto le offerte degli altri, è tostissima rifare tutto, dovresti mischiare i partecipanti e possibilmente trovare un altro sito più "sicuro".


Io domani sera non ci sono quindi fate partire la prossima asta già dal primo pomeriggio


----------



## ARKANA (9 Agosto 2022)

Io dalla app vedo tutto azzerato, abbiamo di nuovo tutti 550 crediti


----------



## shevchampions (9 Agosto 2022)

Che disastro. Ho preso Tonali a 1. Finti milanisti.


----------



## Giofa (9 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più che altro abbiamo già visto le offerte degli altri, è tostissima rifare tutto, dovresti mischiare i partecipanti e possibilmente trovare un altro sito più "sicuro".


Ma credimi il sito è ottimo (lo uso da anni) e piuttosto semplice. Secondo me Crazy non l'ha mai usato per una competizione così articolata. Noi abbiamo un admin da anni quindi non conosco i meccanismi che ci stanno dietro.
Mi ripeto poi smetto che divento noioso, col listone è più facile e meno intricato


----------



## livestrong (9 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma credimi il sito è ottimo (lo uso da anni) e piuttosto semplice. Secondo me Crazy non l'ha mai usato per una competizione così articolata. Noi abbiamo un admin da anni quindi non conosco i meccanismi che ci stanno dietro.
> Mi ripeto poi smetto che divento noioso, col listone è più facile e meno intricato


O si recupera tutto o farei listone pure io, siamo in 30


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Che disastro. Ho preso Tonali a 1. Finti milanisti.


No è che va all'Arsenal..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Che disastro. Ho preso Tonali a 1. Finti milanisti.



Pure Locatelli a 1.
Skorupski a 1.
Zima a 1.
Thorsthelvt a 1.

Poco cùl vedo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Ci sono rimasto male ho fatto 3 competizioni diverse ma l'unica opzione è il mercato condiviso... Praticamente mi sta dicendo che devo aprire altre 2 caselle  invitare 10 partecipanti e da lì fare la competizione

Se mi date tempo domattina rifacciamo tutto.. vi invio i rispettivi codici e poi finalmente concludiamo..


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi, io vado a dormire. Domani lavoro, quindi sono impossibilitato a rifare aste se non la sera come oggi. 
Se si riuscisse a recuperare tutto dalle buste sarebbe perfetto, perché io sono distrutto (un po' per l'asta un po' per l'ultimo periodo prima delle ferie). 

Avvisate sul da farsi


----------



## Metapiro (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> tu che hai offerto 38 crediti per Messias sei una brutta persona.
> Ma tu che hai sparato 31 crediti per il recchione calhanoglu.................................propongo il ban


Non potevo rischiare di non prendere il mitico messi junior


----------



## shevchampions (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pure Locatelli a 1.
> Skorupski a 1.
> Zima a 1.
> Thorsthelvt a 1.
> ...


Mannaggia a ******. Si a questo punto listone forse è meglio, scadenza venerdì sera, ovvero il giorno prima che i campioni d'Italia aprono le danze.

Che poi ragazzi, molti non hanno puntato, bisogna capire chi realmente c'è. Quindi il listone in questi casi risolve il problema.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ci sono rimasto male ho fatto 3 competizioni diverse ma l'unica opzione è il mercato condiviso... Praticamente mi sta dicendo che devo aprire altre 2 caselle  invitare 10 partecipanti e da lì fare la competizione
> 
> Se mi date tempo domattina rifacciamo tutto.. vi invio i rispettivi codici e poi finalmente concludiamo..


Rifare tutta l'asta?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Penso sia irripetibile questa esperienza  
Scambio avversari nel caso


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Agosto 2022)

Listone ragazzi.
Non c è altra strada.


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ci sono rimasto male ho fatto 3 competizioni diverse ma l'unica opzione è il mercato condiviso... Praticamente mi sta dicendo che devo aprire altre 2 caselle  invitare 10 partecipanti e da lì fare la competizione
> 
> Se mi date tempo domattina rifacciamo tutto.. vi invio i rispettivi codici e poi finalmente concludiamo..


Rimischia le squadre se ti è possibile


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Mannaggia a ******. Si a questo punto listone forse è meglio, scadenza venerdì sera, ovvero il giorno prima che i campioni d'Italia aprono le danze.
> 
> Che poi ragazzi, molti non hanno puntato, bisogna capire chi realmente c'è. Quindi il listone in questi casi risolve il problema.


Sì alcune leghe sono monche, partiti troppo in fretta e con poche regole/idee.
Abbraccio calorosamente il mio altro fanta (dove ho Di Maria cc) che devo osservare per riprendermi da questa botta, onestamente mai avrei pensato di fare le buste con altri 29..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

Forza forza che è tutta esperienza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Rifare tutta l'asta?


Sarebbe da annullare solo per i 200 e passa di Lukaku  ho svincolato tutte le rose una a una e sicuramente già adesso non mi ricordo niente a parte quella puntata lì


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (10 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Mannaggia a ******. Si a questo punto listone forse è meglio, scadenza venerdì sera, ovvero il giorno prima che i campioni d'Italia aprono le danze.
> 
> Che poi ragazzi, molti non hanno puntato, bisogna capire chi realmente c'è. Quindi il listone in questi casi risolve il problema.


In realtà non è detto che chi non aveva preso nessuno non aveva puntato perché potrebbe aver fatto tutte le offerte più basse degli altri, ed essendo in 30 con un solo mercato è possibile come cosa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Rimischia le squadre se ti è possibile


Si


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Agosto 2022)

Mi autodenuncio: i 31 per calha li ho messi io


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Bestinthewest18 ha scritto:


> In realtà non è detto che chi non aveva preso nessuno non aveva puntato perché potrebbe aver fatto tutte le offerte più basse degli altri, ed essendo in 30 con un solo mercato è possibile come cosa.


A parte che invece di darsi una scadenza sarebbe sempre meglio avere l'apertura appena dopo la compilazione delle ultime buste da parte dell'ultimo utente, quando hai fatto sei "pronto" e questo problema non c'è.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da annullare solo per i 200 e passa di Lukaku  ho svincolato tutte le rose una a una e sicuramente già adesso non mi ricordo niente a parte quella puntata lì



200 e passa ? e io che non volevo spendere neanche 60 miseri crediti per un giocatore perchè mi sembravano esagerati  
Comunque ho ancora a disposizione la pagina con i giocatori acquistati dalle altre squadre (giusto per gli smemorati


----------



## Bestinthewest18 (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da annullare solo per i 200 e passa di Lukaku  ho svincolato tutte le rose una a una e sicuramente già adesso non mi ricordo niente a parte quella puntata lì


Li ho messi io così magari si spacca visto che sono sfigato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Ho controllato possiamo cambiare un po'


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

1 gruppo
Nome : lega Milan world
Parola d'ordine: magnan
Summer breess
Lionel messias
Florin
Alfabria gt 
AC on Fire 
T. King the North 
Tempesta perfetta
AC taarabt 
T. Zlatanism 
Mastergorgo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Gruppo 2 
Nome : anima rossonera
Parola d'ordine: rosso 
Mattonisti
Wolves 
Babà 
Scarsenal
Giofa team 
Red fires 
Al shevchampions 
Davoreb
Stella divoratrice
Ed io


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Nome : world rossonero
Parola d'ordine: leao20
Il mago 
Gli stagisti
Nottingham
Vinco Radu 
El picinin
Arkana
Rivals 
FC zar 72
Zosimo
Chwkuae.....................b


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Nome : world rossonero
Parola d'ordine: leao20
Il mago 
Gli stagisti
Nottingham
Vinco Radu 
El picinin
Arkana
Rivals 
FC zar 72
Zosimo
Chwkuae.....................b 

Domani mattina termina sempre alle 23


----------



## King of the North (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 1 gruppo
> Nome : lega Milan world
> Parola d'ordine: magnan
> Summer breess
> ...


Mi sono perso, questione rose si riparte da zero?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso, questione rose si riparte da zero?


Si ho dovuto fare 3 leghe distinte
L'unica!! per avere sia le buste chiuse
che i giocatori suddivisi per 3

Poi appena ci riesco uso quella precedente per la classifica generale
Compilo uno a uno le rosa di tutti


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Nome : world rossonero
> Parola d'ordine: leao20
> Il mago
> Gli stagisti
> ...


Non riesco a trovare la Lega

Quindi bisogna rifare tutta l'asta?

Edit. Ce l'ho fatta


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a trovare la Lega
> 
> Quindi bisogna rifare tutta l'asta?
> 
> Edit. Ce l'ho fatta


Io non trovo nulla, vedo le competizioni archiviate cioè quelle di prima credo..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Agosto 2022)

Fatto, bisogna unirsi ad una nuova Lega.


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Gruppo 2
> Nome : anima rossonera
> Parola d'ordine: rosso
> Mattonisti
> ...


Iscritto


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io non trovo nulla, vedo le competizioni archiviate cioè quelle di prima credo..


C'è un simbolo + per accedere a nuova lega, in alto a sinistra clicchi il menu e subito trovi una palla con il + 

E ti registri a nuova lega privata


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

1 gruppo
Nome : lega Milan world
Parola d'ordine: magnan

Lionel messias
Florin
Alfabria gt
AC on Fire
Tempesta perfetta
T. Zlatanism
Mastergorgo 

Si ! Dobbiamo ripetere entrata nella lega 
qui ho eliminato dalla lista.
Chi ha già inserito le squadre


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si ho dovuto fare 3 leghe distinte
> L'unica!! per avere sia le buste chiuse
> che i giocatori suddivisi per 3
> 
> ...


Cerchiamo di iniziare almeno dopo pranzo... Ragazzi


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

Non ho capito se bisogna rifare tutte le buste un'altra volta, se si recuperano quelle vecchie o se si fa listone o altro. Nel caso io sono libero solo stasera


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2022)

*Considerato che si tratta di attività fuori dal forum, abbiamo bisogno di un responsabile a cui dare indicazioni. Il topic riaprirà solo quando verrà indicato un responsabile (potete farlo via mail contattandoci, e scrivendo il nick). *


----------

